# July 30 Update: Wave 2 Announcement



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 28, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288097185754685445
finally!!!! thoughts?

--


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288099449353285632
for now nintendo is only allowing us to save back up. however, the ability to transfer your saved data is still yet to be announced. at least now we know they are utilizing this, so there's that.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 28, 2020)

Backups?!?!?!?


----------



## amemome (Jul 28, 2020)

WOOOT!!! DREAMS! I'm glad they're implementing dreams.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 28, 2020)

omg backups!!! So happy this is a thing now, hopefully I can transfer my island to another switch now

fireworks I saw coming, not sure how I feel about the dream suite yet, it was never something I took full advantage of in new leaf.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 28, 2020)

the head boppers whatever you call it omg i'm having nostalgia it does feel like an event return I AM SO EXCITED

dream suite now in our homes? sjkdjfkdjf i'm not hating

CAN WE TALK ABOUT THE BACK UPS THOUGH HALLELUJAH


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

So beds have a purpose now?
Interesting, can't wait for the update.
Can't wait for fireworks and all that.


----------



## BalloonFight (Jul 28, 2020)

Backups and dream suite are incredible additions. I was hoping for more furniture sets and a store upgrade, but I'm pretty pleased over these 2 crucial things being added at least.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 28, 2020)

Looks awesome, but I'm more excited about the fall update!


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jul 28, 2020)

I CALLED IT! I SAID THE DREAM SUITE WOULD WORK THIS WAY AND IT DOES!!! https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/how-the-dream-suite-could-work-in-acnh.556295/


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

I CALLED LITTLE FUN STUFF BEING ADDED INTO THE FIREWORKS UPDATE!!!!

Also, I know that some people might be upset about losing the hotel but honestly I was kinda dreading finding a place for a fancy hotel on my woodsy island.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm so excited, and especially for the island backups and dreaming!


----------



## rosabelle (Jul 28, 2020)

Yooo dream suite and island back up (FINALLY!!!). The fireworks look so nice too!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 28, 2020)

seeing isabelle outside after being inside the residential services (and having no job) for so long, let's talk about that


----------



## nekosync (Jul 28, 2020)

i think if they re-added tortimer island this would be the perfect update, but this is still really good!

the graphics look absolutely beautiful in the dreamland with Luna


----------



## loveclove (Jul 28, 2020)

Yaaaaay finally! The fireworks look amazing and fun. The dreaming was expected!


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm so excited about fireworks and dreams! I'm especially interested in the custom design fireworks, whatever those are! 

But now I'm panicking and have to get my island ready for dream visits lol. Time to cleanup my fossils and overgrown hybrids again!!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 28, 2020)

Very small update when it comes to the number of stuff added, but I feel the content seems very high quality.
Fireworks festival is back and I love that. It was always such a magical time in NL. Can't wait to force my villagers to look at my dumb personal meme fireworks... in HD!

Dream Suite is back and that makes me very very happy. I loved just wandering random dreams for several hours. I really hope they kept the "random" option. Also since dream suite is now officially a thing, I can move forward with working on my story island. I've been kind of slacking since I wasn't sure how the dream suite would work if we were to get it.

Also can we talk about how gorgeous the dreamscape area with Luna is?​


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 28, 2020)

Heh, wondering if Tortimer Island will be introduced in the winter time as an actual vacation trip to escape the cold.

All cool additions.

However I think you need NSO for Dream Suite to work.


----------



## jasa11 (Jul 28, 2020)

was hoping for cute small building for luna. looks gorgeous though


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

Looks fantastic. I'm excited for this!


----------



## Loriii (Jul 28, 2020)

I like how they implemented the dream suite using the bed inside your house. It's simple yet effective. You will end up on the Resident Service area, which you cannot decorate with paths or anything. Now, I don't have to worry about re-pathing the area left by visitors before updating my dream. Can't wait to visit and chill on other people's island!  The fireworks, while expected, look awesome as well.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 28, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> I'm so excited about fireworks and dreams! I'm especially interested in the custom design fireworks, whatever those are!
> 
> But now I'm panicking and have to get my island ready for dream visits lol. Time to cleanup my fossils and overgrown hybrids again!!



me too.... i feel the pressure to make it presentable. we can't store the hybrids inside our houses anymore   



Sheep Villager said:


> Very small update when it comes to the number of stuff added, but I feel the content seems very high quality.
> Fireworks festival is back and I love that. It was always such a magical time in NL. Can't wait to force my villagers to look at my dumb personal meme fireworks... in HD!
> 
> Dream Suite is back and that makes me very very happy. I loved just wandering random dreams for several hours. I really hope they kept the "random" option. Also since dream suite is now officially a thing, I can move forward with working on my story island. I've been kind of slacking since I wasn't sure how the dream suite would work if we were to get it.
> ...



i agree too, the update in terms of numbers of stuff is little, but the updates they are adding is very important (so yeah high quality) so no complaints here. i expected new items for fall anyways not wave 2.

i also want to add, in times like this i appreciate the slow roll-outs. it makes the game much fun when we're experiencing events like this at the same time.

--

kapp'n / tortimer's island being paid dust though 

i guess next summer


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 28, 2020)

Luna truly is a Baku now


----------



## Rosch (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh cool. Time to waste precious hours exploring those beautiful islands and feel bad about mine.

Custom fireworks. I can totally see it fully taken advantage of. Memes for sure. Also love the new items from the raffle.

I spy a villager holding a balloon!!!

Isabelle finally goes out of confinement! Also interesting to see Redd handle the raffle instead of Tom.

Also, backups!! Though I'm sure it won't be as simple as it seems. Was expecting this to release August 1st. So glad it's alot earlier than anticipated.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m so excited!


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 28, 2020)

Definitely excited for this update! I do wish the Dream Suite had its own building, but that's okay! Love the custom fireworks and backups now. If the next update isn't until Halloween time, seems like there won't be any more big additions anytime soon. Still looking forward to this very much!


----------



## lana. (Jul 28, 2020)

it looks great! i’m happy with what they added!


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 28, 2020)

it looks pretty amazing!!!  I want a balloon to hold!!!!! fireworks are okay but the balloon. hopefully


----------



## airpeaches (Jul 28, 2020)

Ahh I love the fireworks festivals! I'm so glad they brought them back after all   I hope there's something with fortune cookies, I know Redd mentioned raffles though!

I'm so so glad that they added the Dream Suite back! I really love the way they've implemented it too. All of the animations for it and the fireworks are so lovely!


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 28, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> Definitely excited for this update! I do wish the Dream Suite had its own building, but that's okay! Love the custom fireworks and backups now. If the next update isn't until Halloween time, seems like there won't be any more big additions anytime soon. Still looking forward to this very much!



The thing is the trailer said fall update. It could very much be split in two for September and October. Have to see.


----------



## naranjita (Jul 28, 2020)

audibly gasped when I saw the character go to bed because I knew what was coming  part of me wishes there was a dedicated building for it but I'd have to find space for it so this is good too. I wonder if it works on beds outdoors too, if it does I'm sure people will come up with amazing ideas for outdoors dream suites!


----------



## nerfeddude (Jul 28, 2020)

Omg, finally!! Everything looks fantastic! Can wait to spend a ton of time exploring dream islands haha.


----------



## airpeaches (Jul 28, 2020)

naranjita said:


> audibly gasped when I saw the character go to bed because I knew what was coming  part of me wishes there was a dedicated building for it but I'd have to find space for it so this is good too. I wonder if it works on beds outdoors too, if it does I'm sure people will come up with amazing ideas for outdoors dream suites!


Ooh, good point! I really hope it works outdoors. That would really open up a whole new area to be creative with!


----------



## milkie (Jul 28, 2020)

IM SO HAPPY FOR DREAM SUITE i really hole that it works the same way as new leaf where once u upload ur dream u can make changes to ur town an ur dream will stay the same until u save again. 

ugh this is refueling my imagination and i wanna decorate my island again 

also im so happy about island restoration and backups ive been so paranoid about something happening to my switch bc i didnt wanna lose my acnh island. also this means we are so much closer to being able to transfer our save data to another switch


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2020)

Fireworks, ayy. Don't care much for dream suite honestly. It was good for picking weeds in NL but here it's the same lol.


----------



## patchworkbunny (Jul 28, 2020)

So happy for backups! The fireworks look cute too. I haven't been playing much the last week, I need to spruce up my island a bit but I look forward to visiting other islands without interfering with their play.


----------



## IonicKarma (Jul 28, 2020)

DREAM SUITE IS FINALLY HERE POGGIES!!!!!!

Also we finally can have our own Red Balloon collectible in game i see :^)  I really like those star antennae hat or whatever they are called, and the sprinklers are very cute!  I can't wait!


----------



## xTech (Jul 28, 2020)

Ah this looks so cool, I completely forgot that we were getting a wave 2 update! It's really cute how they implemented dream suite via a bed, since it makes a lot of sense and finally gives a use for the bed. I'm hoping to try and revamp my island a bit soon, so hopefully some dream islands can help give me some inspiration for what to do. Also very excited to see what Redd's raffle is and what the prizes are going to be... I honestly have no clue what could be up for grabs, but here's hoping there's some exclusive furniture and clothing items in the prize pool too!


----------



## Magus (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm excited for the Dream Suite mainly.


----------



## DinoTown (Jul 28, 2020)

I was DREADING the idea of having to find somewhere to put the Dream Suite building to the point I was totally okay with the feature not ever being added just because of how much it would have messed up my plans... using your own bed is a PERFECT solution and I am so excited!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

ooh, I just realized that I can make a version of my island that’s covered in maple leaves, pine cones and acorns without fear of people stealing them! I’m definitely going to have that set up once I’ve completed it.

Here’s hoping that they let us choose what voice our villager has. I want my character to sound like a jock.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 28, 2020)

Great update I knew we would not get much as the first one was a big one happy the dream suite is back and fireworks


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 28, 2020)

Island backup! That's awesome. I'm really stoked for that. 

The dream suite is coming way earlier than I'd anticipated. I'll probably be visiting lots of other islands first, because my own island isn't complete. I need to wait until at least after autumn (for some fall items that I really want to collect) to finish mine, before I make it available for dreamers.

I want to blow bubbles everywhere!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 28, 2020)

xTech said:


> Ah this looks so cool, I completely forgot that we were getting a wave 2 update! It's really cute how they implemented dream suite via a bed, since it makes a lot of sense and finally gives a use for the bed. I'm hoping to try and revamp my island a bit soon, so hopefully some dream islands can help give me some inspiration for what to do. Also very excited to see what Redd's raffle is and what the prizes are going to be... I honestly have no clue what could be up for grabs, but here's hoping there's some exclusive furniture and clothing items in the prize pool too!



really? even after the "when is the next update" threads daily?  
i hope we get new exclusive items too! can't wait. but i feel like we'd get those bubble blowers and balloons instead. just a guess. (i like those too though! excited for those handheld items to return)


----------



## Oddloop (Jul 28, 2020)

dream suite dream suite dream suite!!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 28, 2020)

Anyone in the southern hemisphere wanna let me over for fireworks?
Kinda wanna witness the fireworks festival in the snow. Sounds really cool. ​


----------



## LoserMom (Jul 28, 2020)

Yessss dream suiteeee


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 28, 2020)

aah definitely looking forward to this update! also island backup finallyyy :> 
was hoping Luna would get her own building but it's alright, maybe brewsters will c:


----------



## Corrie (Jul 28, 2020)

The dream suite!!!! I've been waiting!!! I can't wait to see other's towns at my own pace for inspiration!!!!


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 28, 2020)

I was right.

You need NSO for both the back up service and Dream Suite services.









						Animal Crossing New Horizons gets Island Backup, Dreaming, and fireworks later this week - Vooks
					

But island transfers are still coming.




					www.vooks.net


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Anyone in the southern hemisphere wanna let me over for fireworks?
> Kinda wanna witness the fireworks festival in the snow. Sounds really cool. ​


I’ll be making an island in the SH pretty soon. Hopefully unlocking the fireworks show won’t take too long...


----------



## TaylaJade (Jul 28, 2020)

So excited for the dream suite! I can’t wait to explore some amazing themed islands for inspiration


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m so excited!! The Dream Suite looks really nice! The cool effects when you sleep are amazing, it looks really good. I guess the Aika island will be a thing now... I can’t wait to visit people’s islands! The fireworks are pretty cool, I always liked those glow headbands and I’m happy I can wear them again!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 28, 2020)

SO HYPE!! Maybe I’ll start playing again this summer haha


----------



## JSS (Jul 28, 2020)

My honest first impression? As cute as the fireworks shows are I hope there's more to them than just what's shown, copied and pasted from New Leaf from custom designs right down to the head boppers and spark things. I do love how beds have an actual use now and the dream world looks pretty. Useless for those without online though and it's essentially just a way to visit islands without all the benefits (shops, npcs, etc.).

So far the brand new update features have been what? Gullivarr? Museum Day too I guess. The rest has been revived content. If this is all they're giving us until October, I mean... OK, then.


----------



## Ganucci (Jul 28, 2020)

I won’t say it’s great they added fireworks because those should have been a given considering how the past three Animal Crossing games have been, but really happy the dream suite is back!

Also, on the weekend of August’s Bug Off, does KK not play at all that weekend if Saturday is the Bug Off and Sunday are fireworks? Or maybe he’ll move to Friday for that weekend? Just curious!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 28, 2020)

> Nintendo says this is “a service to back-up Animal Crossing: New Horizons save data and recover it from the server in the event of console failure, loss or theft will be available to Nintendo Switch Online members from July 30th 2020”.
> 
> However, this comes with some heavy caveats. For one, you won’t be able to initiate the restoration of your island by yourself. It can only be done by contacting Nintendo support (details yet to be released). If you bought a new Nintendo Switch lately and want to transfer your save, well this isn’t for you. Nintendo says they’re still planning on releasing that functionality this year but for now your island is landlocked to the console you started it on.
> 
> ...



so we can backup saved data, but not recover it ourselves.
yet.
at least we're getting there.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2020)

OH MY GOD THEY'RE BRINGING DREAMS BACK AHHHH I'M SO EXCITED FOR THIS


----------



## JSS (Jul 28, 2020)

I noticed a character holding a balloon. There's that I really wanted at least.


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 28, 2020)

I never really used the dream suite in NL, but backups make it worth it!!


----------



## SpiritofAce (Jul 28, 2020)

The update looks awesome, I especially love the music for the Fireworks Festival and the background they created while using the Dream Suite.

But of course Nintendo still haven't got a clue clearly how to implement save data backup properly, with all the caveats involved with this.


----------



## Emmsey (Jul 28, 2020)

I was hoping the backup's was going to mean I could finally transfer to my new console but alas not. Ah well! Fireworks and the dream suite seem pretty cool also!


----------



## Eevees (Jul 28, 2020)

Bubble wands YES!!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 28, 2020)

Emmsey said:


> I was hoping the backup's was going to mean I could finally transfer to my new console but alas not. Ah well! Fireworks and the dream suite seem pretty cool also!





SpiritofAce said:


> But of course Nintendo still haven't got a clue clearly how to implement save data backup properly, with all the caveats involved with this.



yeah. i'm going to add it on the OP regarding backup's so people would see.


----------



## Amilee (Jul 28, 2020)

i love it! it hasnt many items i think but i love that we get more useable items (i even saw one holding a balloon!) 
also i love how the dreams work now! i dont need another building for that, its perfect!


----------



## Ginkgo (Jul 28, 2020)

And that's it? Lol. Expected but still hate it

And the dream suite not only doesn't get a dedicated building, but not even any sort of integration into any other structures? It's just a "iTs aLl In YoUR hEaD" thing... They're pushing the whole "it's a deserted island and you're all alone go f*** yourself make do" thing a little to goddamn hard it's starting to look extremely lazy on their parts. "So we're just gonna program it all onto the player's bed, that way we don't have to model a building for our 60$ game that has less features than the 40$ one"

So as always, my disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined... BUT! I knew it was going to be


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 28, 2020)

looks amazing! dream suite and luna with the clouds look beautiful! also yay at backups


----------



## ceribells (Jul 28, 2020)

I wonder if we'll get a K.K. concert with fireworks in August? He'll get pushed to Sunday for the August Bug-Off


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 28, 2020)

Can't wait to spend all my hours living on other peoples islands lol. I'm so happy my favourite feature is finally back!!


----------



## Snek (Jul 28, 2020)

Like what others have said...the "Dream Suite" and Island Backup was absolutely necessary. I can't even imagine if i couldn't backup my island and would have to start again...so I am GLAD they finally did that. The Dream Suite is honestly suited to your bed. It makes the most sense. I really didn't want to build a whole new building just to visit other saved islands. 

And yeah fireworks are cool too especially now you can custom design them. 
The boppers are so nostaglic of NL. Isabelle is finally out of the RS. Thanks goodness!!


----------



## yoohamsta (Jul 28, 2020)

The fireworks show looks so cute, especially love the headbands and sparklers! And I'm soo excited for Dream Suite  Been wanting to tour islands but I don't have any friends who play and I feel shy/awkward asking and touring people's islands in their presence so being able to just tour them in a dream is going to be so fun!


----------



## Splinter (Jul 28, 2020)

I think I'll get a new Switch now you can back up Animal Crossing because mine has started making loud whirring noises.


----------



## YueClemes (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh new wallpaper lol


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 28, 2020)

Splinter said:


> I think I'll get a new Switch now you can back up Animal Crossing because mine has started making loud whirring noises.



Transferring your data isn't an option yet, your save is still locked to your console. You can just get it back if its corrupted atm.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm excited for this update, but also really looking forward to that Fall update!


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm (Jul 28, 2020)

Finally having dream suites is exciting


----------



## Cariad (Jul 28, 2020)

Literally shivering rn. Dreams?!??! Backups?!??!? More redd?!??? I'm in


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 28, 2020)

Sure people are gonna get upset over this.



			https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ed-0ljRWkAAGeAm?format=png&name=medium


----------



## Mick (Jul 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> If anything I'm hoping for the dream suite... Not because Katrina is a good NPC, and not because I want dream islands - I just get nervous about the lack of options to back up my island.
> 
> Of course, something exciting to do couldn't hurt either!



^ Past me summing up my feelings right now! I like the fireworks and all but this is such a relief. I'm also very excited to be able to run around on all sorts of islands!


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 28, 2020)

Got excited when I saw the garbage bin next to Redd’s booth and thought we could finally place items on the plaza, but it’s probably just to throw out used handheld items like the sparkler you place on the floor or dud tickets.


----------



## frenchip (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm just really happy there's bubble wands and I hope that bunny balloons come back since there's regular balloons!!


----------



## tajikey (Jul 28, 2020)

It's awesome that so many of you are excited, but this update does very little for me. Fireworks and the Dream Suite were two features I used sparingly, and I'm not terribly concerned about being able to backup and restore.

Now, this won't stop me from still playing every day, but it also means we're at least another two months out from a sorely needed upgrade to Nook's Cranny.


----------



## Mick (Jul 28, 2020)

Nooblord said:


> Got excited when I saw the garbage bin next to Redd’s booth and thought we could finally place items on the plaza, but it’s probably just to throw out used handheld items like the sparkler you place on the floor or dud tickets.



I hadn't even noticed that. Would he really be giving us our dud tickets back after checking them, only to fill up our inventories? Wait that sounds exactly like this game, nevermind

I did see three owls on the message board around 20 seconds in. Which means nothing at all, probably, it's just that I've only ever seen one.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 28, 2020)

> I did see three owls on the message board around 20 seconds in. Which means nothing at all, probably, it's just that I've only ever seen one.



Just means they have a bunch of unread news on their board.


----------



## Splinter (Jul 28, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Transferring your data isn't an option yet, your save is still locked to your console. You can just get it back if its corrupted atm.


At least I can still back the save up incase anything happens to my Switch, the noise doesn't sound too healthy.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 28, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Sure people are gonna get upset over this.
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ed-0ljRWkAAGeAm?format=png&name=medium


ok this is off topic but the bubble tea   
why the pocket camp team always delivers

they're getting their own bamboo noodle slide, but we can't get what they have? interesting.
i know the company is different though but just sayin'! just sayin'


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 28, 2020)

My poor character will finally get some sleep now.   I'm glad that beds will finally have a use now, other than chilling in the house. The fireworks show looks gorgeous, and I can't wait to wear one of the headbands and run around my island with friends holding sparklers.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 28, 2020)

Honestly I'm just pumped to have the green antenna boppers because they were one of my favorite hats in NL, that alone excites me. Makes me wonder what sort of things Redd can give you. And cool, Dream Suite uses your bed - too bad I can't climb into my loft bed to sleep (unless they change that), wonder how the cutscene would look if I used the bunk beds in my basement. Can you use beds placed outside?

And it's also good to know they are following through on the backup and transfer features. This Switch Lite user loves to see it.


----------



## Valzed (Jul 28, 2020)

Super excited about backups! I'm also excited about all the other news as well! I loved Luna & the Dream Suite in NL. Backups! So exciting! I cannot wait to see how amazing fireworks look in NH! They're going to be gorgeous! Did I mention how excited I am about backups?


----------



## Mick (Jul 28, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Just means they have a bunch of unread news on their board.



Makes sense. Thought as much, but still, thanks for that 

(what kind of monster doesn't check their message board)


----------



## Splinter (Jul 28, 2020)

A while back someone on here mentioned that's how the Dream Suite might work, by laying in bed and going to sleep. I wonder if there won't be any new buildings at all then later on down the line and Brewsters Cafe will probably be inside the Museum.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 28, 2020)

Nice!! The fireworks look much more aesthetically pleasing this time around lol, and I'm excited to see dreams return in some capacity.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Makes sense. Thought as much, but still, thanks for that
> 
> (what kind of monster doesn't check their message board)


I could see people purposely ignoring their message board to get _aesthetic_ photos of their villagers at RS with the little birds in the background


----------



## Crash (Jul 28, 2020)

so happy to see dreaming return!! and the fireworks + boppers look super cute as always. i do wish tortimer's island would've returned in this update, but i'm still excited for this :^)


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 28, 2020)

Splinter said:


> A while back someone on here mentioned that's how the Dream Suite might work, by laying in bed and going to sleep. I wonder if there won't be any new buildings at all then later on down the line and Brewsters Cafe will probably be inside the Museum.



good point. although maybe he has a chance of getting his own building. let's say he'd sell more than coffee now and be an actual cafe and sell food, the little donuts that the villagers eat, and/or be able to work for him. i think that warrants him his own little cafe.
maybe it's only the NPC's that could be of use without buildings are the ones that won't be getting one.


----------



## Pokeking (Jul 28, 2020)

I love that the Dream Suite is back, I just wish that both Luna and the building had returned because I wants to move it behind my player house. I loved the look of the Dream Suite room in New Leaf. Now, I may just have to create a Dream Suite-like room in one of the side rooms.


----------



## nammie (Jul 28, 2020)

Super excited for dream suite!! It was my fav feature in acnl, and will give me more motivation to actually terraform lmao

And I'm glad theyre finally introducing cloud saves, makes their online service finally more worth it lol

Just wish we got more furniture though, I just saw pocket camps august stuff and like... why cant we get this  I feel like all these news updates just keep my interest for a week, and then I lose interest again sigh


----------



## Tiger513 (Jul 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Makes sense. Thought as much, but still, thanks for that
> 
> (what kind of monster doesn't check their message board)


Me XD I honestly have looked at it maybe 4 times


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 28, 2020)

nammie said:


> Super excited for dream suite!! It was my fav feature in acnl, and will give me more motivation to actually terraform lmao
> 
> And I'm glad theyre finally introducing cloud saves, makes their online service finally more worth it lol
> 
> ...



pocket camp having an actual watermelon LMAOOO i know cottagecore fangirls are fuming


----------



## Mick (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokeking said:


> I love that the Dream Suite is back, I just wish that both Luna and the building had returned because I wants to move it behind my player house. I loved the look of the Dream Suite room in New Leaf. Now, I may just have to create a Dream Suite-like room in one of the side rooms.



You could still make a little sleeping area there! It'd be very cute and tranquil and other poetic words. You'd just get wet if it rains. 



Tiger513 said:


> Me XD I honestly have looked at it maybe 4 times



...You monster xD


----------



## acnl.nancy (Jul 28, 2020)

i started crying I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 28, 2020)

Fireworks, yes!  Just in time for my upcoming birthday 

Loved the DS back in NL, glad to see it return!

Backup saves honestly should have been available from the very start...but hey, good that it's finally here.

Not the most exciting update, but at least we got it before August even hit ^_^ now that's what I call early.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jul 28, 2020)

So it seems Nintendo is listening  Really happy for this update! I’m also looking into getting a new switch sometime next year since I have the OG from 2017 and the battery is definitely worn after 3 years, so finally being able to (hopefully) transfer my island is amazing.

Nintendo is slow sometimes, but they do usually get it right.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 28, 2020)

Im so excited for the dream suite!! I need inspiration to finish the rest of my island hahah. 
Also restauration services yay


----------



## Jillenium (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh my, can’t wait to get them boppers on my head Like it’s the 80’s again! Never played new leaf or any of the other games, so I’m more than happy to see how Dream Suite will work. Bit disappointed there’s no new fruit or vegetables to grow, but guessing that might be in the future


----------



## fairyring (Jul 28, 2020)

i knew all these things were coming but i’m still excited!! i loved the dream suite in NL, both visiting other islands and getting to experience them myself without anyone hovering and also getting to show off my island without having to be present/online to do so or worry about people stealing stuff. makes me wish i hadn’t torn down a huge part of my island recently to redo it... better get back to work haha!

fireworks seem really fun and i’m excited to play with them as well!


----------



## Crawkey (Jul 28, 2020)

I was surprised by how excited I was seeing the boppers return, I'd completely forgotten about them but they're kinda unmatched as a fun glowing accessory and all the more fun now given outfits can be so varied.

The DS and fireworks look amazing too but I'm thrilled we're getting more 'tool'/useable items again. I always liked the variety of streetpass/other holdable items that made noises and did cute actions back in NL so I'm happy balloons and tweeters are coming back. Particularly as a night owl player, knowing the Sundays are going to be more active is super exciting! :]


----------



## Amilee (Jul 28, 2020)

nammie said:


> Super excited for dream suite!! It was my fav feature in acnl, and will give me more motivation to actually terraform lmao
> 
> And I'm glad theyre finally introducing cloud saves, makes their online service finally more worth it lol
> 
> ...



i get where you are coming from and i would love to get items like this in our games (the bubble tea omg) but we always have to think about that its another company and they have a higher budget to make those things because you pay almost for every item irl money. people usually forget that and just think that the acnh team is bad or that they dont care enough but its just about the money sadly :/


----------



## Mick (Jul 28, 2020)

Jillenium said:


> Oh my, can’t wait to get them boppers on my head Like it’s the 80’s again! Never played new leaf or any of the other games, so I’m more than happy to see how Dream Suite will work. Bit disappointed there’s no new fruit or vegetables to grow, but guessing that might be in the future



Farming does sound like a feature better suited for release in the fall season, then again, it's not like the dream suite is summer-related at all either. I hope we can see those mechanics in September, though the screen at the end of the video that says we'll get the next update in fall has a pumpkin...

I do hope we won't have to wait until October


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Jul 28, 2020)

So it is fireworks with Redd in the plaza and the rest is membership required? Not impressed.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

It's weird. The update is even earlier than previously told. They said early August. It's in July. Also can we appreciate the aesthetics of this game? Even the bubbles from the bubble wand were pretty.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 28, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Sure people are gonna get upset over this.
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ed-0ljRWkAAGeAm?format=png&name=medium


wait w1huuuutt??? Is this included!??! These items are amazing


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> So it is fireworks with Redd in the plaza and the rest is membership required? Not impressed.


Dream suit isn't member required.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 28, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> wait w1huuuutt??? Is this included!??! These items are amazing



no these are for pocket camp :c


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dream suit isn't member required.



You do need Nintendo Online membership to use dream suite. It has a small print in the bottom of the video during that bit.​


----------



## Mick (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Dream suit isn't member required.



That would be amazing, unfortunately I don't think that's the case...






^ Down at the bottom
I can totally understand why the people without online would feel left out. That kinda sucks


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 28, 2020)

I loved when the character seemingly seems to be like meditating and astral projecting and i loved the way it looked with the clouds and all but then I got wierd vibes from the anteater being there while im asleep but thats just because of past trauma.. lol now that i think about it i think that a little hotel where even more random villagers could come would be cute but oh well im excited to visit others.. im just hoping my connection will work for it. custom fireworks is amazing but wheres kappn.... i geuss they might do it later thats pretty cool to think about but i wish he was here.. my dock just seems so empty and small lol ah... woohoo for bubble wands and balloons!!! I hope they have a cherry blossom balloon


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 28, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> I loved when the character seemingly seems to be like meditating and astral projecting and i loved the way it looked with the clouds and all but then I got wierd vibes from the anteater being there while im asleep but thats just because of past trauma.. lol now that i think about it i think that a little hotel where even more random villagers could come would be cute but oh well im excited to visit others.. im just hoping my connection will work for it. custom fireworks is amazinf and the items someone posted amazing but wheres kappn.... i geuss they might do it later thats pretty cool to think about but i wish he was here.. my dock just seems so empty and small lol ah
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> ...



Luna is a tapir. An animal related to horses and rhinos. In Japan they are associated with a Yokai called a Baku that looks like one. They can enter, feed off a person's dreams. Hence Drowzee and Hypno in Pokemon.

Luna's ability to help you connect to dreams is a reference to this.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> That would be amazing, unfortunately I don't think that's the case...
> 
> View attachment 293194
> 
> ...


Oh that fine fine print got me. Quite a strange move nintendo. Speaking of that I gotta renew mine aaah. 20 dollars for it! I get why people would complain about the membership but Nintendo's is cheap compared to most. Most websites I used to play their memberships werd 60-70 dollars for a year. Hecc I'm sure xbox live gold is that price so Nintendo is following the masses at a heavy discount.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 28, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Luna is a Tapir. In Japan they are associated with a Yokai called a Baku that looks like one. They can enter, feed off a person's dreams. Hence Drowzee and Hypno in Pokemon.
> 
> Luna's ability to help you connect to dreams is a reference to this.


Thankyou that makes it much cooler


----------



## bam94- (Jul 28, 2020)

Super excited for the fireworks, I loved them in New Leaf.  And the dreams make me so excited to get my island looking nice for visitors!

I was a little sad Luna hasn’t been given her own building but it’s ok. It’s a great use for the beds in our house.

I predict we’ll get Brewster and the vegetable/farming thing in autumn. Well, I hope.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Oooh I hope the fireworks from nl is in nh that would be a nostalgia overload!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 28, 2020)

Sounds interesting. I missed dreaming in New Leaf to scout amazing towns by random, can't wait to do that again.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 28, 2020)

I saw a few new things but no new furniture sets!


----------



## Ossiran (Jul 28, 2020)

There's the update! Everyone can now stop asking "When's the August update coming?" Although, now people will ask when the next update is coming out.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 28, 2020)

can someone explain the backup and restoration part?


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 28, 2020)

dream suite yes yes!! also fireworks are back


----------



## Mick (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh that fine fine print got me. Quite a strange move nintendo. Speaking of that I gotta renew mine aaah. 20 dollars for it! I get why people would complain about the membership but Nintendo's is cheap compared to most. Most websites I used to play their memberships werd 60-70 dollars for a year. Hecc I'm sure xbox live gold is that price so Nintendo is following the masses at a heavy discount.



Yeah, I agree that they could have made that a bit more obvious... First they show the whole thing with the player falling asleep, then Luna walks over, and _*then *_you get the screen that tells you you need online.

For myself needing online isn't such a big deal because as you said it isn't as ludicrously expensive as some of the other online services, but for those that don't have a lot of money laying around or, for example, younger kids with no method of payment, this will suck.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 28, 2020)

HungryForCereal said:


> can someone explain the backup and restoration part?



If you have NSO, Nintendo will be able to back up your save data, so if your game gets corrupted, you'll be able to get it back without having to start over.

However at this time, you cannot transfer your save data to another switch.

That's about it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Ossiran said:


> There's the update! Everyone can now stop asking "When's the August update coming?" Although, now people will ask when the next update is coming out.


wHen iS thE faLl uPdate wheRe's bRewSter?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 28, 2020)

Love this Wave 2 update. Luna's return was already expected.

About fireworks for people in South Hem. islands, they either have to wait until Summer or visit North Hem. islands if they wanna enjoy it earlier. It's kinda sad that they praise those who live in North Hem. more than in South Hem.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 28, 2020)

Hold on let me regain my thoughts... jackolanterns will be cool


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 28, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> If you have NSO, Nintendo will be able to back up your save data, so if your game gets corrupted, you'll be able to get it back without having to start over.
> 
> However at this time, you cannot transfer your save data to another switch.
> 
> That's about it.


wat about in the case where i restart my island and i decided to get my old island back?


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank the lord above the Dream Suite is in your home instead of having to literally fly to another island (like Harv's Island to access Phototopia)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yeah, I agree that they could have made that a bit more obvious... First they show the whole thing with the player falling asleep, then Luna walks over, and _*then *_you get the screen that tells you you need online.
> 
> For myself needing online isn't such a big deal because as you said it isn't as ludicrously expensive as some of the other online services, but for those that don't have a lot of money laying around or, for example, younger kids with no method of payment, this will suck.


Yeah Nintendo did a weird job of showcasing Luna. I'm not sure why you would even need a membership. If anything it should be souley based on wifi connection. I mean I get it the membership thing is rough but at the same time Nintendo provides very cheap plans for memberships. At most you spend 20 and the very least is only like 5. So I don't know. I think Nintendo is just trying to keep up with 2020 and other gaming systems while at the same time trying to be fair.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 28, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Well actually now this gives me a scary bad feeling in my heart reading the story she may also eat your hopes and dreams... yeah.. wish i could just relax and go to sleep without a scary monster dressed up bothering me..



Seeing how this is Animal Crossing, let's just think of her as someone who wants to make sure you have fun and relaxing dreams. That's how she put it in New leaf. She's all about making sure you sleep well with good dreams and if you came to an island you didn't like (i.e a bad dream) she'd block it for you.

She's just here to help.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jul 28, 2020)

Idk if anyone mentioned it already but the GYROID ESSENTIAL OIL DIFFUSER


----------



## Amilee (Jul 28, 2020)

also this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288128285017346048


----------



## mangoe (Jul 28, 2020)

im sO EXCITED!!!!!! i literally just watched the video rn, and it happens in 2 DAYS!!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Thank the lord above the Dream Suite is in your home instead of having to literally fly to another island (like Harv's Island to access Phototopia)


I'm lowkey happy Luna isn't in a building I would hate to have to map out where to put her. Plus sleeping at home feels..more cozy. Plus whe you first start the game Luna was hinted at. You would sleep in bed and save the game. It was one time but still.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Amilee said:


> also this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288128285017346048


I hope it's animated. Looks awesome!! Such a cute bonus!


----------



## Morningowl (Jul 28, 2020)

Hanif1807 said:


> Love this Wave 2 update. Luna's return was already expected.
> 
> About fireworks for people in South Hem. islands, they either have to wait until Summer or visit North Hem. islands if they wanna enjoy it earlier. It's kinda sad that they praise those who live in North Hem. more than in South Hem.


Hi, It says every  Sunday in August then in fine print its for both Northern and Southern Hemisphere. I know the wording calling it a summer update might not be the best considering its for both hemispheres.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank God they're finally launching a backup thing - gonna backup as soon as I can   With regards to the rest of the announcement it's great - actually happy that the dream suite wouldn't take a building slot


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 28, 2020)

good thing they decided not to add a building for the dream suite cos my island cant fit another building no more


----------



## Imbri (Jul 28, 2020)

I knew the fireworks will be coming. I wonder how that will affect K.K. Slider when the Bug-Off happens?

Dreams are nice, especially since we don't have to have Luna on the island. She kind of creeped me out in NL, but if I just have that short interaction once I'm asleep, I can deal.

It'll be great to backup the data. And sneak peek for Jack to return! The best holiday of the year!


----------



## Haxot (Jul 28, 2020)

The new updates sound dope.


----------



## Piggleton (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank god for island backup. Don’t have to live in fear of losing all my progress!!!
Ok the little accessories for the villagers are so cute. The glow in headbands, bubble wand, and sparklers!!! AHHHHH what a good way to wrap up summer ^-^


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Hanif1807 said:


> Love this Wave 2 update. Luna's return was already expected.
> 
> About fireworks for people in South Hem. islands, they either have to wait until Summer or visit North Hem. islands if they wanna enjoy it earlier. It's kinda sad that they praise those who live in North Hem. more than in South Hem.


I'm confused. Are you saying you feel left out? You're getting the same update as us in the northern hemisphere and it's early at that and if you ask me the fireworks will look even more aesthetic against the snow.


----------



## cicely (Jul 28, 2020)

It's good that we're getting the Dream Suite, but although this release schedule is supposedly meant to keep people interested in the game and keep things fresh (I personally don't believe that's the reason it's like this), I have zero enthusiasm. I was excited for the July update, but this...
This post is not to lessen anyone's enthusiasm, as why would I ever want to take away someone's joy, but I'm so bitter about being drip-fed content that I better take a break.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm gonna say the Fall update will be split for September and October.

September: Vegetables and something else.
October: Jack/Halloween and something else

November: Brewster, Gyroids and Frank/Thanksgiving

December: Tortimer/Kapp'n Island (to escape the snow and take a vacation) and Jingle/Christmas


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

cicely said:


> It's good that we're getting the Dream Suite, but although this release schedule is supposedly meant to keep people interested in the game and keep things fresh (I personally don't believe that's the reason it's like this), I have zero enthusiasm. I was excited for the July update, but this...
> This post is not to lessen anyone's enthusiasm, as why would I ever want to take away someone's joy, but I'm so bitter about being drip-fed content that I better take a break.


How does it lessen enthusiasm?? If anything most people are more excited because it's early.


----------



## cicely (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> How does it lessen enthusiasm?? If anything most people are more excited because it's early.


I was talking about myself personally. I mentioned I did not want to lessen people's enthusiasm as some people are more sensitive to negativity than others. I'm making no judgement when I say that, either.


----------



## LCookie (Jul 28, 2020)

At 0:29 there's a villager holding a balloon! I can't wait for this update!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

cicely said:


> I was talking about myself personally. I mentioned I did not want to lessen people's enthusiasm as some people are more sensitive to negativity than others. I'm making no judgement when I say that, either.


Ooooh. I read your comment wrong sorry!! I was confused haha!


----------



## DaviddivaD (Jul 28, 2020)

fruitwreath said:


> And that's it? Lol. Expected but still hate it
> 
> And the dream suite not only doesn't get a dedicated building, but not even any sort of integration into any other structures? It's just a "iTs aLl In YoUR hEaD" thing... They're pushing the whole "it's a deserted island and you're all alone go f*** yourself make do" thing a little to goddamn hard it's starting to look extremely lazy on their parts. "So we're just gonna program it all onto the player's bed, that way we don't have to model a building for our 60$ game that has less features than the 40$ one"
> 
> So as always, my disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined... BUT! I knew it was going to be



You have to realize that the game supports 8 people locally that can plop their houses down on the same island. They got to consider that. With eight player houses, ten villager houses, two shops, Resident Services and Museum there wouldn't be enough room for extra buildings.

I wouldn't be surprised that Brewster's Cafe would be incorporated into the museum like in Wild World and City Folk. That is IF we get Brewster's.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm so happy the dream suite isn't an actual building. This looks like a cute update I'm glad we get to experience it together.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

LCookie said:


> At 0:29 there's a villager holding a balloon! I can't wait for this update!


Wait really?? I gotta watch again


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 28, 2020)

Yessss, my girl Luna is back and I can mystically commune with her in my own home! I cannot wait to visit islands and gather inspiration without the social pressure of having to spam the godawful “joy” emoji to show that I’m paying attention/liking what I see.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

DaviddivaD said:


> You have to realize that the game supports 8 people locally that can plop their houses down on the same island. They got to consider that. With 8 player houses, 10 villager houses, two shops, Resident Services and Museum there wouldn't be enough room for extra buildings.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised that Brewster's Cafe will be incorporated into the museum like in Wild World and City Folk. That is IF we get Brewster's.


To be honest having more buildings would clutter islands imo! I don't want to have relocate so many buildings to fit in Luna's especially if I in particular don't use the feature often. Having to redo my island for another building is a hassle. I personally love that your beds in your house are useful. It gives them more purpose other than to just fill space.


----------



## Hydrangea028 (Jul 28, 2020)

Fireworks!!! Balloon holding!!!!

And backup finally!!!


----------



## meggiewes (Jul 28, 2020)

I am looking forward to the dream suite. I haven't played in about a month because I was annoyed at the drop feed and lost interest. This will let me visit people without the pressure of being there in person so I can take my time to explore!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 28, 2020)

HEAD BOPPERS HEAD BOPPERS HEAD BOPPERS HEAD BOPPERS HEAD BOPPERS


----------



## Mick (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah Nintendo did a weird job of showcasing Luna. I'm not sure why you would even need a membership. If anything it should be souley based on wifi connection. I mean I get it the membership thing is rough but at the same time Nintendo provides very cheap plans for memberships. At most you spend 20 and the very least is only like 5. So I don't know. I think Nintendo is just trying to keep up with 2020 and other gaming systems while at the same time trying to be fair.



Unfortunately it seems that they don't have you pay specifically to play with others - you pay to use the servers at all. Whether that is sending a postcard or checking an island in the dream suite, they're still going to have you pay.

It's cheap enough that I've paid for someone else just so we could play together (they actually couldn't do it themselves), and it does make sense in 2020. I do think they should be a little more obvious about stating what you can't do without it, I've seen way too many surprised reactions...



ForbiddenSecrets said:


> I'm so happy the dream suite isn't an actual building. This looks like a cute update I'm glad we get to experience it together.



Me too! Not only would it probably require me to think really hard for where to put it, I probably won't even use the feature that often...


----------



## Undies (Jul 28, 2020)

So I guess I'll finally get to meet Redd .

Not gonna lie, not really that excited about this update/NH is my first AC game so I don't fully know what Dream Suite is, but it looks like you just visit islands which we already can do with Dodo Codes so eh?.
Really wanted a new building like Brewsters' . Keen for Jack next update tho.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Unfortunately it seems that they don't have you pay specifically to play with others - you pay to use the servers at all. Whether that is sending a postcard or checking an island in the dream suite, they're still going to have you pay.
> 
> It's cheap enough that I've paid for someone else just so we could play together (they actually couldn't do it themselves), and it does make sense in 2020. I do think they should be a little more obvious about stating what you can't do without it, I've seen way too many surprised reactions...
> 
> ...


I mean I just aaah on one side I feel bad for those who can't use dreams I wish I could pay for those people since I have literal cash laying on my desk in my room but on the flip side Nintendo is trying to keep up with 2020 and everyone else and trying to cater to every player I just aaaah,,

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



SinnerTheCat said:


> HEAD BOPPERS HEAD BOPPERS HEAD BOPPERS HEAD BOPPERS HEAD BOPPERS


This was literally me the whole time! It's all I wanted tbh!!


----------



## Mick (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I mean I just aaah on one side I feel bad for those who can't use dreams I wish I could pay for those people since I have literal cash laying on my desk in my room but on the flip side Nintendo is trying to keep up with 2020 and everyone else and trying to cater to every player I just aaaah,,



Same, it makes me kinda sad to see people getting left out on certain features but on the other hand I really can't start helping them with it because there wouldn't be an end 

Nintendo has been notoriously bad at online services (heck, my NNID password was breached twice not too long ago and since it's unique it was definitely on them). I really hope that with these subscriptions they'll manage to turn that around eventually!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 28, 2020)

Omg I can’t wait to have fireworks parties with my friends!!  

and backups. Baaaaaaaaccccckkkkuuuuuuupppppppppssssss


----------



## Ginkgo (Jul 28, 2020)

DaviddivaD said:


> You have to realize that the game supports 8 people locally that can plop their houses down on the same island. They got to consider that. With eight player houses, ten villager houses, two shops, Resident Services and Museum there wouldn't be enough room for extra buildings.



No offense, but I *have *eight player houses plus all the other things on my island, and I *still *have plenty of space for at least three additional 4x4 structures. If I can do it, so can everyone else (and most of everyone else will never gonna have eight houses. The vast majority will not, Nintendo knows this, they baited people into buying second switches just so they can get their own island space)

Some people want their islands more populated, they have been  trying to emulate a big city-feel ever since the DS titles, laying down streets and arranging houses like suburban neighbourhoods. But Nintendo clearly doesn't want anyone to stray from their own very limited idea of what a formely-deserted island should look like. Then at the very least they couldve made it an option to invite certain NPCs to the island for a permanent stay. If you want to stuff Brewster into the Museum (which is nigh-confirmed through a datamine from back in May), you can, but if you wanted a dedicated café spot on your island, there should be options for that.

edited because English bad


----------



## Mick (Jul 28, 2020)

Undies said:


> So I guess I'll finally get to meet Redd .
> 
> Not gonna lie, not really that excited about this update/NH is my first AC game so I don't fully know what Dream Suite is, but it looks like you just visit islands which we already can do with Dodo Airlines so eh?.
> Really wanted a new building . Keen for Jack next update tho.



The dream suite lets you visit a copy of an island. This means that you can explore as much as you want without the island's owner having to worry about your actions (It's a dream state! None of it will be permanent!).

It also means that the island you're visiting doesn't need open gates, you can just kinda hop over and check on it whenever! It's pretty neat for those that like to look around, because finding a random island to tour can be a bit difficult especially to those not as involved in the community.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> Same, it makes me kinda sad to see people getting left out on certain features but on the other hand I really can't start helping them with it because there wouldn't be an end
> 
> Nintendo has been notoriously bad at online services (heck, my NNID password was breached twice not too long ago and since it's unique it was definitely on them). I really hope that with these subscriptions they'll manage to turn that around eventually!


I just feel bad I guess. Thank goodness I just got some money for graduation or even I couldn't get the membership..aaah..I forgot about NNID I could never get it to work on my ds or wii u. Aah I see Nintendo is trying though. The switch membership isn't horrible..


----------



## Miss Misty (Jul 28, 2020)

Kinda underwhelming.  I don't particularly care about the Dream Suite. I'm just glad it's not its own unique building. At least they're giving us the update in July so we can attend the fireworks show the first weekend in August. And the backup thing will be nice.


----------



## Polilla (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh my God, DREAMS!!!!! It will be so amazing to visit other people mazes! Like Crunchy Island ones!
I am so excited!!!


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 28, 2020)

The Dream Suite was my favourite thing in NL next to PWPs so needless to say I'm very happy dreams are finally back!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

*Aika island Aika island Aika island!! Bring it on now we have dreams!!*


----------



## Tobyjgv (Jul 28, 2020)

WOO!! IM SO EXCITED FOR THIS UPDATE AAAA,,

i can't wait to be able to visit many different islands, and as the person above said, many cool story/horror islands!! This brings so many new opportunities, and will surely help give people inspiration!! Can't wait to do some cozy exploring 

The fireworks also sound great, I can't wait to see how you impliment custom desgins into those!

Also, the backups part is great, as you never know what will happen to your switch,  or your save file. 

Anyways, i'm overall really excited and I can't wait to experience the update in august!! <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

The little things in this update get me. The animation of the boppers bopping. I saw a fan in Redd's little pop up more fans maybe? The animation of waving the sparkler reminds me of me when I wave sparklers irl because I wave them in that exact same way even moving the balloon up and down is cute! The fireworks look gorgeous and the bubbles look pretty aah the first half of the video was pleasing for me. I need that star bopper for milky and they better have the heart one !!


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm excited for fireworks! I never used the dream suite that much in NL.
I'm ready to stand at Redd's raffle for an hour so I can get all the prizes >u<


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> I'm excited for fireworks! I never used the dream suite that much in NL.
> I'm ready to stand at Redd's raffle for an hour so I can get all the prizes >u<


I hardly ever use the dream suit either so i'm more excited for Redd's cute little prizes! Star bopoer for Milky please


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hardly ever use the dream suit either so i'm more excited for Redd's cute little prizes! Star bopoer for Milky please


I'm excited for the balloons and hopefully, different shapes and colors as well as the party blower.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> I'm excited for the balloons and hopefully, different shapes and colors as well as the party blower.


I hope they included the bunny balloons and the flower and heart boppers. Aaah I just can't wait to get so many cute pictures with friends with the fireworks especially since it's right before my birthday!!


----------



## Kattea (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm excited about the dream suite and I'm relieved it's not it's own building. So ready to tour some new islands and get inspired! Love how we can grab codes too!


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hope they included the bunny balloons and the flower and heart boppers. Aaah I just can't wait to get so many cute pictures with friends with the fireworks especially since it's right before my birthday!!



If they place like in NL too, we'll finally have some party balloons besides the bunny day ones


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> If they place like in NL too, we'll finally have some party balloons besides the bunny day ones


These balloons will be cooler because they'll float around and look better because they're _not bunny day balloons_


----------



## Sheydra (Jul 28, 2020)

I don’t know a little disappointed. Island save is great, no fear of loosing all my work but the rest is kinda meh.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 28, 2020)

Would have loved a small little hut or something for Luna, a nice pastel one or something, but honestly I'm super happy to have her return! I also like the Festival so glad that's returned, and nice to know we can back up our game on the switch~

Bring on the fall update, I suspect that's when Brewster will return


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jul 28, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> Hi, It says every  Sunday in August then in fine print its for both Northern and Southern Hemisphere. I know the wording calling it a summer update might not be the best considering its for both hemispheres.


Oh, really? i thought it's only for North Hem. The word "Summer" in the title kept me thinking that it's only for North Hem. islands. Sorry for that


Milky star said:


> I'm confused. Are you saying you feel left out? You're getting the same update as us in the northern hemisphere and it's early at that and if you ask me the fireworks will look even more aesthetic against the snow.


No, not really. It's just that i thought the fireworks were only for North Hem. islands. It's a little bit of misunderstanding
And yeah i think the fireworks are gonna look cooler against the snow lol


----------



## Byngo (Jul 28, 2020)

dream suite was my #1 desired feature omg  

that alone will allow me to extract hours upon hours of more playtime


----------



## HermitBear (Jul 28, 2020)

Yeah yeah that's all real neat. Would it be much to ask for functional furniture? Would it be much to ask that not all containers are wardrobes? How bout actually being able to box on the ring? idk just ideas.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Hanif1807 said:


> Oh, really? i thought it's only for North Hem. The word "Summer" in the title kept me thinking that it's only for North Hem. islands. Sorry for that
> 
> No, not really. It's just that i thought the fireworks were only for North Hem. islands. It's a little bit of misunderstanding
> And yeah i think the fireworks are gonna look cooler against the snow lol


Oh okay! I thought you were one of _those _complainers or something. nInTenDo onLy catErs to tHe noRth aaaah. Oh yes it's for both and i'm jelly you'll get the extra aesthetics of the snow!


----------



## Nami (Jul 28, 2020)

I squealed when I knew Luna was coming. I cant wait, so excited omg.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 28, 2020)

Lol Smash villager keeps on yanking that balloon, hope he's having fun over there

Also I love how it's like Nintendo's inside joke that he's always seen sleeping in these clips


----------



## Magnolia_ (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m sooooo excited for the Dream Suite!! I’m also like how it will function in this game, I just know I will sink sooo many hours into visiting other people’s islands  The fireworks are cool too. This is probably my most anticipated update so far!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

Woooah


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 28, 2020)

Even though I was really hoping for some new furniture/DIYS, I am so thankful we finally get save file back ups. Getting a random corrupted saved file is literally my worst nightmare so I am super happy, and I'm so excited to visit other islands via Luna!!!


----------



## 99xyx (Jul 28, 2020)

Really looking forward to dream suite! I hope it doesn't dissapoint..


----------



## -Zora- (Jul 28, 2020)

I just re did my entire island so it's the perfect time for the dream suite to come in

Also I'm excited for firework shows again, itll give a little extra pizazz to my random nights.

Like someone else said tho I'm really looking forward to that fall update


----------



## Tentacles (Jul 28, 2020)

Eh. It was a little weak but I'm happy to see the dream stuff come back. It looked very ethereal. I guess Wendell has been replaced by a kiosk so that's a lil sad. At least we have pretty fireworks now.


----------



## xara (Jul 28, 2020)

DREAM SUITE DREAM SUITE DREAM SUITE DREAM SUITE DREAM SUITE IM GONNA CRY


----------



## Mo Notony (Jul 28, 2020)

Not excited about anything, really. Dream suite or whatever it is is pointless to anyone really who's not doing or re-doing their island since you can't do jack squat at anyone else's. Fireworks might be fun for a week or two, then I'm sure I won't be bothering after that. Also not worrying about starting over with my island, so the save function also doesn't matter.  WE NEED A BETTER FITTING ROOM, NINTENDO!


----------



## trashpedia (Jul 28, 2020)

Ooooooh ^o^ I thought the dream suite was going to be its own little separate building but this works for me imo. Also all the little things in the fireworks festival seems so cute! I think I might come back to the game now because I haven’t picked up this game since June lol.


----------



## Ganucci (Jul 28, 2020)

For everyone saying there isn’t new furniture...let’s not give up hope yet! Last month when then announced Gullivarrr, they didn’t tell us he’d be giving pirate furniture. It’s possible Redd’s raffle has plenty of new items! (hopefully...)


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

I can't wait. <3


----------



## absol (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh my god the colours of the dream look so pretty
I expected Luna to have her own place, something like a spa would've been really cool but this is great too!

I'm so happy the update is so soon I thought we'd have to wait until like mid August


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 28, 2020)

I love this update such good offerings. The return of antena, the wonderful fun items like bubbles! I hope balloons come back with this too. Also, Luna's back which is neat, but if I'm honest, that's not really too exciting to me.


----------



## Antonio (Jul 28, 2020)

I can't wait. <3


----------



## llamita (Jul 28, 2020)

It feels like we're all a part of something big!


----------



## Yujian (Jul 28, 2020)

I love those little star boppers!
I can't wait to get island ideas from dream suite!
Fireworks!


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 28, 2020)

I wonder if it would have been more exciting for NH to have all of the NL features at launch and release the new features (paths, fencing, terraforming) as updates instead of doing it in reverse order. I suppose NH had to have the new stuff at launch to sell the game and people may have regretted their island choices if terraforming was dropped on us four months into the game, but the updates are getting really predictable at this point. Gullivarrr has been the only surprise so far, and that was just giving an existing character a different outfit.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 28, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Sure people are gonna get upset over this.
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ed-0ljRWkAAGeAm?format=png&name=medium


Free update vs pay to "win" update. Lol RIP to NH players.


----------



## Glake (Jul 28, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Free update vs pay to "win" update. Lol RIP to NH players.



Lol, I would gladly pay real bucks for these items to be implemented into NH. Devs are somethin else man..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Free update vs pay to "win" update. Lol RIP to NH players.


I think they’re two different developers, though. I don’t think they’d be collaborating that much.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

I feel like I'm the only who doesn't want new furniture. It would overwhelm me.


----------



## loveclove (Jul 28, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Anyone in the southern hemisphere wanna let me over for fireworks?
> Kinda wanna witness the fireworks festival in the snow. Sounds really cool. ​


I can let you come if I can come to yours in the summer! heh I was thinking about that


----------



## Coco63 (Jul 28, 2020)

I did not play NL so it’s interesting to me how many people expecting the dream thing! I thought it looked super cool and I’m very intrigued. 
how does it work exactly? Like people can come to your island in a dream... does your island have to have the gates open/do you even have to be on your island? Is it different then people flying in? Like I’m imagining it as people can just visit your island without actually being there. So are they unable to pick flowers and take fruits and whatnot? 
I have so many questions lol. But I’m very excited to explore other islands!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

loveclove said:


> I can let you come if I can come to yours in the summer! heh I was thinking about that


I wanna see snowy fireworks,,


----------



## AtomicNyx (Jul 28, 2020)

The star boppers are SO cute!! I'm not sure how the dreams suites work but I'm excited nonetheless for the new feature! ^.^ 

Though I do wish more furniture was added and maybe a new shop update or building. Hoping for the best in the fall update ♡


----------



## Amilee (Jul 28, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> I love this update such good offerings. The return of antena, the wonderful fun items like bubbles! I hope balloons come back with this too. Also, Luna's back which is neat, but if I'm honest, that's not really too exciting to me.


there was a red balloon in the video!



Glake said:


> Lol, I would gladly pay real bucks for these items to be implemented into NH. Devs are somethin else man..


honestly me too haha they could do like dlc packs with really good furniture sets. i know people would hate but i would def buy it haha


----------



## Uffe (Jul 28, 2020)

I knew it was going to be the Fireworks Show, just based off of previous games and the Fireworks Show being in August. I wasn't expecting Luna, though! I was so excited to see her!


----------



## satine (Jul 28, 2020)

Well I had a feeling it wouldn't bring about anything huge or major like Brewster and gyroids. A little disappointed that you can't customize fences still, though maybe we don't know that for certain? I think the firework event looks neat! And I'm going to have fun participating. Unfortunately I will be out of town next week but I can TT through that first week of August once I come back. I look forward very much to the "fall" update, which I guess will happen around the end of September now? I saw Jack had his icon on there which is cute! I hope that one will be bigger. This one didn't bring that much but we have to remember that it's the second update in under two months, so if you put this one plus "wave one" together it's still pretty significant. They're not going to give us everything right away. It'll all trickle in slowly, I'm sure. I still would really appreciate the gyroids and Brewster making their appearances but I have my hopes now set on September for that.


----------



## Eureka (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm pretty confident we will get some some furniture and/or DIYs. 

Remember, when the Wave 1 video was released they didn't show or mention any of the Pirate stuff we would be getting!


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 28, 2020)

Coco63 said:


> I did not play NL so it’s interesting to me how many people expecting the dream thing! I thought it looked super cool and I’m very intrigued.
> how does it work exactly? Like people can come to your island in a dream... does your island have to have the gates open/do you even have to be on your island? Is it different then people flying in? Like I’m imagining it as people can just visit your island without actually being there. So are they unable to pick flowers and take fruits and whatnot?
> I have so many questions lol. But I’m very excited to explore other islands!


You basically upload a copy of your island that anyone can visit at anytime without you being there. They can do whatever they want with the copy of your island including completely destroy it if they want because nothing you do when visiting a dream island is saved and you can't bring anything back with you to your island. It lets people tour each other's islands without needing to invite each other or worry about troublemakers, but you can't interact with any other people while on a dream island either (unless they somehow add a multiplayer component in NH).


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jul 28, 2020)

I guess this means I should get more serious about making my island more presentable...
Hopefully Brewsters will be in the fall then?
I really want coffee
I am excited to get to visit other people’s islands


----------



## KimvW (Jul 28, 2020)

I am very excited for this update. I love watching island tours on youtube for inspiration, but this makes it so much more fun and interactive!

I wouldn't have mind if Luna had her own building to fill up some space on my island, but this does actually make our home more functional (I never really venture inside of the bedroom as it never served a purpose). I wonder if we'll ever be able to cook in our kitchens?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm not very excited about this update because dreaming will probably be locked behind a Nintendo Online account. I imagine cloud backups may be too. So the only thing new I can see myself being able to use is the fireworks.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 28, 2020)

I am also really excited about the update! I think the fireworks are going to be very beautiful ... I have been so impressed with the quality of the Nintendo Switch New Horizons graphics! I love that Luna will be part of the game and that we can dream and view other beautiful islands! Looking forward to all the update features very much!


----------



## smolderingskies (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm super excited about fireworks and the cute little handheld stuff!!  bubbles ftw!

I never really used dream suite in NL but I'm super willing to give it a try.  Honestly I love how easily it integrates into the gameplay with using the bed, I like that a lot more than dedicating a whole building to it.  

But I agree with what others have said, too, about being generally more excited for the Fall update!  I'd bet money on Brewster coming back to chase away the Autumn chill~


----------



## sarosephie (Jul 28, 2020)

Here comes all the nightmare islands!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 28, 2020)

loveclove said:


> I can let you come if I can come to yours in the summer! heh I was thinking about that



That would be awesome!​


----------



## Larsi (Jul 28, 2020)

Hmmmm it's ok  dream suite... happy it's not a building but also not very excuses about it. Fireworks... fun for a few times.

I like the extra items like the balloons. Hopefully they also have the bunny balloons back  

Really was hoping for Kapp'n but maybe in the winter or next year.


----------



## nammie (Jul 28, 2020)

Amilee said:


> i get where you are coming from and i would love to get items like this in our games (the bubble tea omg) but we always have to think about that its another company and they have a higher budget to make those things because you pay almost for every item irl money. people usually forget that and just think that the acnh team is bad or that they dont care enough but its just about the money sadly :/


I'm not asking for all the pocket camp items, I just think its ridiculous acnh has less furniture items than acnl did even before their free welcome amiibo dlc (considering so many are just recolours of the same item). I feel like everyones islands are starting to look the same because the item choice is just so limited.

Yes you can pay for pocket camp stuff, but in the end that game's free to pay and this one cost like $60usd. I'm sure there were whales but back when I played I never spent any money and I was able to still get fortune cookies from just like grinding and stuff. 

Plus without a nintendo online membership its basically impossible to ever complete your catalog in acnh since item variations are island locked, which I don't think is fair and which the animal crossing series has never had before. One of my friends actually refused to buy this game even though hes played every single installation to date because of this.


----------



## sunchild (Jul 28, 2020)

super excited about the dream suite returning!


----------



## Serabee (Jul 28, 2020)

EEE! I'm so excited 

My dog... may've been scared off because I kept squealing and gasping and saying "OHMYGOSH I can't believe they just slipped that in!" 

And it's always delightful to see an "August" update being released in late July 
...Incidentally that's the same day I find out how my job's gonna work this fall so it'll be a big day


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm personally excited about it even though a couple of features require an online membership. Though my sister has one so we might capitalize on that, especially backing up our island.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

nammie said:


> I'm not asking for all the pocket camp items, I just think its ridiculous acnh has less furniture items than acnl did even before their free welcome amiibo dlc (considering so many are just recolours of the same item). I feel like everyones islands are starting to look the same because the item choice is just so limited.
> 
> Yes you can pay for pocket camp stuff, but in the end that game's free to pay and this one cost like $60usd. I'm sure there were whales but back when I played I never spent any money and I was able to still get fortune cookies from just like grinding and stuff.
> 
> Plus without a nintendo online membership its basically impossible to ever complete your catalog in acnh since item variations are island locked, which I don't think is fair and which the animal crossing series has never had before. One of my friends actually refused to buy this game even though hes played every single installation to date because of this.


Well acnh takes more coding money and energy and effort to put items in the game while in pocket camp it's a free app so putting items into it cost way less.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 28, 2020)

If there's no Nook's Cranny expansion, I am going to cry.


----------



## nammie (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well acnh takes more coding money and energy and effort to put items in the game while in pocket camp it's a free app so putting items into it cost way less.


Yea but they also had 7 years to make this game lol. I'm saying this stuff/more items should've been in there in the first place.

Anyways nintendos pretty good with DLC so I'm still hopeful we'll eventually get one that adds more items like the WA update in acnl


----------



## Toska (Jul 28, 2020)

Extremely excited! Now time to clean up my islands mess... can't wait to see everybody's towns!
Also, the fireworks really look amazing imo, also looking forward to Red's Raffle!


----------



## Venn (Jul 28, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I'm not very excited about this update because dreaming will probably be locked behind a Nintendo Online account. I imagine cloud backups may be too. So the only thing new I can see myself being able to use is the fireworks.


Dreaming is not going to be locked behind Nintendo Online. It doesn't even need WiFi in order to work. Cloud Backups will be Nintendo Online.


----------



## Morningowl (Jul 28, 2020)

nammie said:


> Yea but they also had 7 years to make this game lol. I'm saying this stuff/more items should've been in there in the first place.
> 
> Anyways nintendos pretty good with DLC so I'm still hopeful we'll eventually get one that adds more items like the WA update in acnl


Never mind I was wrong but even if has been in development for long time doesn’t mean it was main focus. That development team has been working on  multiple different games over the years. Not saying you can’t disagree with their decisions.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 28, 2020)

Ansel said:


> Dreaming is not going to be locked behind Nintendo Online. It doesn't even need WiFi in order to work.



Ummm, if I am not misunderstanding your point, dreaming will require internet as you will need to connect to Nintendo's server where dreams are hosted, or to even upload your own dream.


----------



## Karmahri (Jul 28, 2020)

Super excited to visit islands without physically going there with dodo airlines!! 
Also, I noticed that there was a custom design kiosk in front of resident services! Does that mean we would be able to download designs from other people's islands when we visit them?


----------



## Matt0106 (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'm lowkey happy Luna isn't in a building I would hate to have to map out where to put her. Plus sleeping at home feels..more cozy. Plus whe you first start the game Luna was hinted at. You would sleep in bed and save the game. It was one time but still.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> ...



If it's not, that's a crime.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 28, 2020)

Ansel said:


> Dreaming is not going to be locked behind Nintendo Online. It doesn't even need WiFi in order to work. Cloud Backups will be Nintendo Online.



Sorry bud, but that isn't the case.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jul 28, 2020)

Ansel said:


> Dreaming is not going to be locked behind Nintendo Online. It doesn't even need WiFi in order to work. Cloud Backups will be Nintendo Online.



Read the fine print in the announcement. It will indeed require the Nintendo Online Service.

Also ummm it ALWAYS required online to work, even in New Leaf. How else would you visit other people's dream islands?


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 28, 2020)

nevermind, on the same page.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Jul 28, 2020)

for all of you wanting luna to have her own building



make another house with a bunch of beds and spa stuff.


----------



## Venn (Jul 28, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Sorry bud, but that isn't the case.



Oh, did that see that


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 28, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> for all of you wanting luna to have her own building
> 
> 
> 
> make another house with a bunch of beds and spa stuff.



Harvey's Island makes a great Community Center this way.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Jul 28, 2020)

Ansel said:


> Dreaming is not going to be locked behind Nintendo Online. It doesn't even need WiFi in order to work. Cloud Backups will be Nintendo Online.



sadly, they put in the smallest print ever “Nintendo Online Account Required to access some features.” 
kinda disappointing ngl, i have online but i feel bad for those who don’t


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Matt0106 said:


> If it's not, that's a crime.


The wallpaper better be animated


----------



## beehumcrossing (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> The wallpaper better be animated


if it isn’t i’m suing nintendo 👁👁

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Karmahri said:


> Also, I noticed that there was a custom design kiosk in front of resident services! Does that mean we would be able to download designs from other people's islands when we visit them?



*that would be the best thing nintendo has ever done *


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> if it isn’t i’m suing nintendo 👁👁


I'mma start a riot 👁👁


----------



## beehumcrossing (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I'mma start a riot 👁👁


i’m actually confused why they didn’t put the wallpaper in the trailer, not everyone has twitter


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 28, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> if it isn’t i’m suing nintendo 👁👁
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> ...



In New Leaf you could download other peoples designs straight from their dream town so it's safe to say that's what the booth is for.

(Of course the owner of the designs can choose to not let you download stuff too so...)​


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> i’m actually confused why they didn’t put the wallpaper in the trailer, not everyone has twitter


Yeah I don't have twitter so uh Nintendo put everything in the trailor


----------



## Venn (Jul 28, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> sadly, they put in the smallest print ever “Nintendo Online Account Required to access some features.”
> kinda disappointing ngl, i have online but i feel bad for those who don’t



Yeah I just saw that. It's disappointing indeed. I thought everyone would be allowed to use the Dream feature.


----------



## nammie (Jul 28, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> Never mind I was wrong but even if has been in development for long time doesn’t mean it was main focus. That development team has been working on  multiple different games over the years. Not saying you can’t disagree with their decisions.


I mean regardless of how long actual dev time took I don't think its unreasonable to expect a $60 game to at least have the same features a $40 game released 7 years ago did. Esp since acnl was a massive upgrade from accf.

Dont get me wrong i love acnh, I'm just getting a bit tired of updates just adding stuff that we already had in acnl from the start, and new additions (wedding event, museum day, gullivarr) being quite lackluster (outside of terraforming). And now some features which were free in acnl (dream suite) are locked behind paying for their online services too.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Yeah I don't have twitter so uh Nintendo put everything in the trailer


and they also, to add to our annoyance, *put all the important things regarding nintendo online IN LARGER PRINT.*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



beehumcrossing said:


> and they also, to add to our annoyance, *put all the important things regarding nintendo online IN LARGER PRINT.*


*in fine print


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

nammie said:


> I mean regardless of how long actual dev time took I don't think its unreasonable to expect a $60 game to at least have the same features a $40 game released 7 years ago did. Esp since acnl was a massive upgrade from accf.
> 
> Dont get me wrong i love acnh, I'm just getting a bit tired of updates just adding stuff that we already had in acnl from the start, and new additions (wedding event, museum day, gullivarr) being quite lackluster (outside of terraforming). And now some features which were free in acnl (dream suite) are locked behind paying for their online services too.


But who says the team was working on Acnh for seven years straight?? I doubt they worked on it for that long. Plus it's 2020 everything is done through an update and plus we just got new furniture from the last update and not to mention the team had several breaks due to corona virus and some were working from home so things were triple difficult. Nintendo has been taxed this year.
Edit: plus acnh isn't acnl 2.0 so why add everything from new leaf to new horizon at that point both games would feel less special. New horizon would be unoriginal and new leaf would lose it's charm.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



beehumcrossing said:


> and they also, to add to our annoyance, *put all the important things regarding nintendo online IN LARGER PRINT.*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> ...


No put it in the finest print possible oh yes


----------



## tajikey (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Well acnh takes more coding money and energy and effort to put items in the game while in pocket camp it's a free app so putting items into it cost way less.


Just because something is "free" doesn't mean it takes less work or costs less money to develop.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Just because something is free doesn't mean it takes less work.


I guess that's true.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm hopeful if that Luna is coming back we will see some of the other staple NPC like Booker and Cooper. Glad the dream suite is here, but I feel like it won't really be utilized much right now with the furniture still lacking as it is. Like I can see everyone's town about the same set up (slightly different)

When we get more variety, it will be great though!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 28, 2020)

Ansel said:


> Dreaming is not going to be locked behind Nintendo Online. It doesn't even need WiFi in order to work. Cloud Backups will be Nintendo Online.



I know others already replied to you now, but I wanted to point out that you can't use the machine in the Able Sisters shop to download others' patterns without a Nintendo Online account. That drives me up the wall because *by itself* that is not a feature worth paying for online for and uses negligible storage space on Nintendo's servers. I get why direct player interaction (ie visiting other islands) would be locked, but I've never understood this one.

If the pattern machine is locked to online only, a much more interactive thing like dreaming will probably also be locked to online.


----------



## jenboston22 (Jul 28, 2020)

Looks awesome! I'm wondering if we'll be able to sleep and have some sort of dream sequence without an online membership. I know when my little boy sees me dreaming and going to new islands he's going to want to, too, but he doesn't have an online membership (he's only 4).


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 28, 2020)

jenboston22 said:


> Looks awesome! I'm wondering if we'll be able to sleep and have some sort of dream sequence without an online membership. I know when my little boy sees me dreaming and going to new islands he's going to want to, too, but he doesn't have an online membership (he's only 4).



You could always let him use your character to dream and monitor him during it to make sure he isn't going to any bad islands. (or just let him visit ones you've already checked)​


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 28, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> I'm hopeful if that Luna is coming back we will see some of the other staple NPC like Booker and Cooper. Glad the dream suite is here, but I feel like it won't really be utilized much right now with the furniture still lacking as it is. Like I can see everyone's town about the same set up (slightly different)
> 
> When we get more variety, it will be great though!


Agree. ABSOLUTELY AGREE

We NEED way more variety in furniture


----------



## tajikey (Jul 28, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> I'm hopeful if that Luna is coming back we will see some of the other staple NPC like Booker and Cooper. Glad the dream suite is here, but I feel like it won't really be utilized much right now with the furniture still lacking as it is. Like I can see everyone's town about the same set up (slightly different)
> 
> When we get more variety, it will be great though!


I know you were only joking (hopefully), but there are over 14,000 furniture items. If all you ever see when visiting others is the same - or slightly different- set up(s), then you might be visiting the same island repeatedly. Now, I don't disagree that there could be more furniture sets, but in the hundreds of islands I've visited, I can't say that I've ever thought one looked the same as another.

To each their own, I guess.


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 28, 2020)

sooo they heard us about the dream suite...

bring me resetti back


----------



## g u a v a (Jul 28, 2020)

i’m so excited for the dream suite!!

i was really hoping for another building to add to my town but this is cool too!


----------



## mayortiffany (Jul 28, 2020)

Very excited about the fireworks! I think the way they're doing the dream suite makes sense, though I am a bit sad that it's not another building. And of course, back up saves! I've been waiting for that for a while. 

At the risk of sounding like a Negative Nancy, did this update seem rather sparse to anyone else? There are lots of wonderful things to look forward to of course, but it seemed like the list of new things was rather short in comparison to previous updates. Is it because each of the new things are 'big' events?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I know you were only joking (hopefully), but there are over 14,000 furniture items. If all you ever see when visiting others is the same - or slightly different- set up(s), then you might be visiting the same island. Now, I don't disagree that there could be more furniture sets, but in the hundreds of islands I've visited, I can't say that I've ever thought one looked the same as another.
> 
> To each their own, I guess.


Yeah even with the small amount of furniture items I can't say one island looks like another maybe the same theme but never the same island.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 28, 2020)

mayortiffany said:


> Very excited about the fireworks! I think the way they're doing the dream suite makes sense, though I am a bit sad that it's not another building. And of course, back up saves! I've been waiting for that for a while.
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a Negative Nancy, did this update seem rather sparse to anyone else? There are lots of wonderful things to look forward to of course, but it seemed like the list of new things was rather short in comparison to previous updates. Is it because each of the new things are 'big' events?


Consider this one part of the larger "Summer Update." Combine this with Wave 1, and I'd say this is a pretty healthy addition to the game in roughly one month's time.


----------



## TomNookisMySon (Jul 28, 2020)

...Okay what the... never would have pinned astral projection as a possible new feature but here we are XDD


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I know you were only joking (hopefully), but there are over 14,000 furniture items. If all you ever see when visiting others is the same - or slightly different- set up(s), then you might be visiting the same island repeatedly. Now, I don't disagree that there could be more furniture sets, but in the hundreds of islands I've visited, I can't say that I've ever thought one looked the same as another.
> 
> To each their own, I guess.


We have terraforming to thank for that.


----------



## Coco63 (Jul 28, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> You basically upload a copy of your island that anyone can visit at anytime without you being there. They can do whatever they want with the copy of your island including completely destroy it if they want because nothing you do when visiting a dream island is saved and you can't bring anything back with you to your island. It lets people tour each other's islands without needing to invite each other or worry about troublemakers, but you can't interact with any other people while on a dream island either (unless they somehow add a multiplayer component in NH).


Thanks for this explanation! Definitely sounds like a fun way to share your island as well as visit other islands. Glad this method doesn’t allow people to destroy your island. I take a lot of pride in my flowers lol


----------



## mayortiffany (Jul 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Consider this one part of the larger "Summer Update." Combine this with Wave 1, and I'd say this is a pretty healthy addition to the game in roughly one month's time.



That's a fair point. I guess with the current situation, summer seems like it's gone by a lot slower than it normally does. Out of the two updates, diving seemed like the biggest addition to me.

I'm just unhappy with the update system introduced in this game in general. I'm of the opinion that most of these features should have been available in the game from the beginning. Or at the very least, we'd get an idea of what to expect in upcoming seasonal updates. I just have to hope that in future updates, the things that I loved about Animal Crossing will return at one point or another, but I can't get my hopes up.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you nintendo for making back ups. That is such a smart decision thank yooou.

I literally screamed when I saw Luna and scared my dog in the process oh noo. MY BABY HAS RETURNED!!!    Now all I need is Harriet, Shrunk, and Phineas. I don't expect them, but I'd be so happy to see them (I don't think there's really away to implement Phineas though).


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I know you were only joking (hopefully), but there are over 14,000 furniture items. If all you ever see when visiting others is the same - or slightly different- set up(s), then you might be visiting the same island repeatedly. Now, I don't disagree that there could be more furniture sets, but in the hundreds of islands I've visited, I can't say that I've ever thought one looked the same as another.
> 
> To each their own, I guess.


Is there really 14,000 furniture pieces or is this also the color variations. I know terraforming will make each island different, but I mean the themes. I loved the DA in NL with the different themes. In time they will be back, as I said.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 28, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> Is there really 14,000 furniture pieces or is this also the color variations. I know terraforming will make each island different, but I mean the themes. I loved the DA in NL with the different themes. In time they will be back, as I said.


The 14,000 includes the color variations, but that doesn't cheapen their existence. Nintendo had to code for each one individually.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> The 14,000 includes the color variations, but that doesn't cheapen their existence. Nintendo had to code for each one individually.


Wait woah really?? That's amazing.


----------



## Mezzanine (Jul 28, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2020)

Never said it cheapened it. I was just asking a legitimate question because I haven't looked into a full list of furniture.


tajikey said:


> The 14,000 includes the color variations, but that doesn't cheapen their existence. Nintendo had to code for each one individually.


I never said it cheapened it. NL had variations like that to, but you had to use Cyrus to craft them. I was just asking a legitimate question because I haven't looked into a full list of furniture. I just know through the grapevine that a lot of furniture I wanted to use isn't in the game yet or is cut. I hope they do return though.


----------



## Gazer297 (Jul 28, 2020)

I never did dream suite before but I am relieved I will finally be able to backup my game.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 28, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> Never said it cheapened it. I was just asking a legitimate question because I haven't looked into a full list of furniture.
> 
> I never said it cheapened it. NL had variations like that to, but you had to use Cyrus to craft them. I was just asking a legitimate question because I haven't looked into a full list of furniture. I just know through the grapevine that a lot of furniture I wanted to use isn't in the game yet or is cut. I hope they do return though.


Oh, no, I know you didn't. I was just calling attention to the fact a lot of people seem to dismiss.


----------



## meela (Jul 28, 2020)

This is such a good update! I was planning to buy a switch (I currently use a switch lite) and I was waiting for backup restoration!

The fireworks display sounds so amazing, I can't wait to see all the talented fireworks displays people come up with!

I am BEYOND excited for dream suite, I know I will be spending hours upon hours browsing everyone's islands!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Oh, no, I know you didn't. I was just calling attention to the fact a lot of people seem to dismiss.


I really hope that Cyrus does return though so we can customize all those variations instead of having to hunt them down on someone's town.


----------



## Plume (Jul 28, 2020)

I am overwhelmingly excited for fireworks, and those headband boppers...aaa. ; ;


----------



## brysonkunz (Jul 28, 2020)

Yussssss! I was hoping they would bring back the dream suite! (Even though it’s a little different) I can’t wait to visit everyone’s islands!


----------



## Chibiusa (Jul 28, 2020)

nammie said:


> Just wish we got more furniture though, I just saw pocket camps august stuff and like... why cant we get this  I feel like all these news updates just keep my interest for a week, and then I lose interest again sigh



Because the news really doesn't give us much of anything. Seeing fireworks in the sky is cool for maybe five minutes. If you don't play online, you're not going to be taking cute pictures of sparklers with friends - same with being able to use Dream Suite. For people who don't have friends playing (mine all stopped because of nothing to do) or don't have an online subscription, this update is a severe letdown. I hope that they start at least drip feeding us more furniture because we're still severely lacking. 

I never used Dream Suite because I can just look at people's towns on YT & Instragram. I don't really even like doing that because it just makes me compare my island to other people's. Again, fireworks will look cool and all in the sky... but there's not much more to do. I've been an AC player since GC era so I am aware that AC, at its core, is a game of what you make it to be. Just wish that Nintendo wouldn't build up so much hype for "large" official updates for it to result in stuff like this. 

Just my two cents! Glad there's people excited over this update, but sadly, I'm not one of them.


----------



## daisyy (Jul 28, 2020)

am i the only one that's slightly more excited about the head boppers than dream suite/the other updates?
also that pumpkin teaser tho  halloween is one of my favorite holidays, i can't wait to see what's in store!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

daisyy said:


> am i the only one that's slightly more excited about the head boppers than dream suite/the other updates?
> also that pumpkin teaser tho  halloween is one of my favorite holidays, i can't wait to see what's in store!


Giirll when I saw the headboppers the update was enough for me. I was so so so excited!!


----------



## Avalonian (Jul 28, 2020)

BALLOONS FROM CITY FOLK!!!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Avalonian said:


> BALLOONS FROM CITY FOLK!!!!


Here’s hoping we get tripping back so we can release them... >:3


----------



## pinkx2 (Jul 28, 2020)

I was expecting a little more content tbh... still happy backups are on!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m keeping an eye on what the raffle prizes are...big N had some Nintendo history items in NL so if party favors aren’t a part of it who knows...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m keeping an eye on what the raffle prizes are...big N had some Nintendo history items in NL so if party favors aren’t a part of it who knows...


What do you mean by this?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What do you mean by this?


Perhaps we could get Nintendo items via the raffle! This is all speculation though.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Perhaps we could get Nintendo items via the raffle!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> ...


Oooh yeah that would be awesome!!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Perhaps we could get Nintendo items via the raffle! This is all speculation though.


You mean those fortune cookie items? I'd take that over what they offered in NL's fireworks festival. It was weird contraptions I had to Google.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> You mean those fortune cookie items? I'd take that over what they offered in NL's fireworks festival. It was weird contraptions I had to Google.


Those were items that Nintendo made before they went into video games, I believe. But yea, I really want it to be the fortune cookie items like the triforce!


----------



## Trundle (Jul 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I know you were only joking (hopefully), but there are over 14,000 furniture items. If all you ever see when visiting others is the same - or slightly different- set up(s), then you might be visiting the same island repeatedly. Now, I don't disagree that there could be more furniture sets, but in the hundreds of islands I've visited, I can't say that I've ever thought one looked the same as another.
> 
> To each their own, I guess.


I'm pretty sure you're wrong, but just in case where did you get that number? I did the data and image processing for VillagerDB and spent literally hours pouring over the images and my master list from the 1.1 update was 7942 items (furniture + clothing) in the game (yes, that is including variations).


----------



## tajikey (Jul 28, 2020)

Trundle said:


> I'm pretty sure you're wrong, but just in case where did you get that number? I did the data and image processing for VillagerDB and spent literally hours pouring over the images and my master list from the 1.1 update was 7942 items (furniture + clothing) in the game (yes, that is including variations).


ACNH.Guide lists 14,000+ furniture items in its database. So if I'm wrong, it's wrong.


----------



## Lokidoki (Jul 28, 2020)

Curious about those backups like placements, map layout and villagers? I don't care if it resets the friendship or homes. Exciting.
I watched this a few times for a hint of Brewster and Wendell, arg o-o Gotta wait for Halloween- in the summer south lol


----------



## justina (Jul 28, 2020)

This update looks super sick and the update video was truly magical. I’m really interested in the custom fireworks I think it’ll be really fun and the sparklers look super cute. Really happy bubbles are coming back too and of course dreams!


----------



## Trundle (Jul 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> ACNH.Guide lists 14,000+ furniture items in its database. So if I'm wrong, it's wrong.


Well, either way, it's a bit disingenuous to claim there are 14000+ furniture items when most of those are variations and a lot of it is just clothing that you can place in your house. In reality, the amount of items that Nintendo classifies in the game as Furniture is about 1700-1800.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 28, 2020)

Reminder that this thread is intended to discuss the new features included in the upcoming update.


Bubble wands, sparklers, and balloons are my life. Happy to see fireworks are a weekly feature. Going to save a lot of time not having to board the sea plane when wanting to go on island tours too.  

Hope to see the bunny balloon make a return. Loving the little animations when holding these.


----------



## SirSean (Jul 28, 2020)

Custom fireworks seem like a lot of fun! Also looking forward to visiting every bodies cool islands


----------



## tajikey (Jul 28, 2020)

Trundle said:


> Well, either way, it's a bit disingenuous to claim there are 14000+ furniture items when most of those are variations and a lot of it is just clothing that you can place in your house. In reality, the amount of items that Nintendo classifies in the game as Furniture is about 1700-1800.


14,000+ items is 14,000+ items. Curious to know how that compares to NL.


----------



## marshallows (Jul 28, 2020)

glad they're finally letting us backup our islands. makes it nice to know if something were to happen, all the hours we slaved over the game won't be lost. 

i'm genuinely just hyped for the fireworks lmfaooo


----------



## Marte (Jul 28, 2020)

YES! I can't wait for evenings spent on the couch with fireworks on the screen! Sign me UP


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Jul 28, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> I'm gonna say the Fall update will be split for September and October.
> 
> September: Vegetables and something else.
> October: Jack/Halloween and something else
> ...


Tortimer might be January, I am thinking Christmas is going to be a big update on it's own. I hope you are correct.


----------



## Eureka (Jul 28, 2020)

Here is quite possibly a very silly question... have we always been able to display socks like this?


----------



## John Wick (Jul 28, 2020)

For _me_, it was underwhelming as fireworks and the dream suite don't interest me personally.

I was hoping for item content.

Glad for a backup service though.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 28, 2020)

I want a balloon :0000


----------



## John Wick (Jul 28, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Heh, wondering if Tortimer Island will be introduced in the winter time as an actual vacation trip to escape the cold.
> 
> All cool additions.
> 
> However I think you need NSO for Dream Suite to work.



I hope so because I can't stand the snow as it's not natural to me where I live, and literally causes eye spasms and ocular migraines.

So yeah. Tortimer island needs to come back.


----------



## cocoacat (Jul 28, 2020)

Bubbles, balloons, sparklers, boppers... it all looks so well done and fun!! Can't wait. 

A little disappointed the Dreamsuite doesn't have it's own building, but apart from that it looks great!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm so happy balloons are back!! One of my favorite (and pretty much, only) features introduced in CF :'). 

Don't really care much about DS but as I expected, they weren't going to waste a build for Luna. Fireworks are a yay! I'm glad they also brought Redd back for this, like in NL. I would've hoped for fireworks in the SH as well, but oh well. I guess I'll travel to my friends at the NH for summer themed fireworks instead of winter themed, lol.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 28, 2020)

Trundle said:


> Well, either way, it's a bit disingenuous to claim there are 14000+ furniture items when most of those are variations and a lot of it is just clothing that you can place in your house. In reality, the amount of items that Nintendo classifies in the game as Furniture is about 1700-1800.


Yep, when you count the absurd amount of socks/shoes etc, and color variations of clothing, and models, there's most of the items.


----------



## Dim (Jul 28, 2020)

Yessss Dream Suite is back finally! Also can't wait for fireworks! They are one of my favorite part of summer!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 28, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> Here is quite possibly a very silly question... have we always been able to display socks like this?



Yes. This isn't new. You just have to place socks in your house.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 28, 2020)

I cant wait for the 30th! I'm most excited about the fireworks


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm so happy to see Redd get some more purpose! Though surprise Tom Nook and Isabelle is allowing him to run a raffle stand right outside the building. Has Tom Nook and Redd finally made up? 

Never used the Dream Suite much in NL, but I like how it looks in NH. Hopefully can find some cool patterns this way rather than try to track down IDs from Twitter/Google.


----------



## corlee1289 (Jul 28, 2020)

BUBBLE WANDS AND THE TWEETERS!!

Finally! I’ve been wanting to have something like this again! I miss carrying around my pinwheel from NL


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Gimmie head boppers now


----------



## Globes216 (Jul 28, 2020)

Im super happy about this update! I never used the update a lot in New Leaf (mainly for the badge associated with visiting dream towns) but im are ill use it more in NH since I assume there'll be nook miles for it and I like to try complete them all. 

Im happy to (finally) see Isabelle outside from behind that desk for the fireworks shows and that the head boppers have returned, they were super cute in NL! and im also glad Redd is back with his little stall. I think this update will do well to keep us going until I assume October for the autumn halloween update. I do wonder though if that update will be 2 parts too with the first one being in September but I guess we'll see!


----------



## Bioness (Jul 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> 14,000+ items is 14,000+ items. Curious to know how that compares to NL.



I would say color variations don't count because there is little work involved with changing the color of an 3D object. 

For comparison New Leaf had 1764 (unique) furniture pieces, while New Horizons only has 1131.


----------



## Morningowl (Jul 28, 2020)

Bioness said:


> I would say color variations don't count because there is little work involved with changing the color of an 3D object.
> 
> For comparison New Leaf had 1764 (unique) furniture pieces, while New Horizons only has 1131.


This is True BUT make sure your comparing them fairly. New Leaf and New Horizons on their releases had similar furniture numbers. When New leaf got the Welcome Amiibo update it boost its numbers from ~1200 to 1764 items. Thing about New Horizons is that they took a different focus on furniture which seems that good amount of players disliked. Hopeful they do bring back past sets players are missing.

August update is exciting and I am curious about the little things hiding in this update.


----------



## Chynna (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm excited that they added the dream suite and am relieved that it doesn't have a building as i have no idea where I would of put it on my island.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 28, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> This is True BUT make sure your comparing them fairly. New Leaf and New Horizons on their releases had similar furniture numbers. When New leaf got the Welcome Amiibo update it boost its numbers from ~1200 to 1764 items. Thing about New Horizons is that they took a different focus on furniture which seems that good amount of players disliked. Hopeful they do bring back past sets players are missing.
> 
> August update is exciting and I am curious about the little things hiding in this update.



Fair point.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 28, 2020)

Dream suite works the way I thought it would!! Yay!! Now beds have a purpose!

But now I am a little worried for the Café. I really hope it gets it's own building


----------



## Eureka (Jul 28, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> Yes. This isn't new. You just have to place socks in your house.



Welp, I learned something new!    Thanks!


----------



## MackenziePaige19 (Jul 28, 2020)

this is exciting, however kinda disappointed that they didn’t have a save for when it came out, miss my island


----------



## JSS (Jul 28, 2020)

Excited to see "eyebrows" and "dirt path upper left corner" go off in the night sky!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm so excited about everything, but especially the fireworks. They look so amazing in that trailer.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 28, 2020)

Is this one of those releases that'll come out at the same time around the world? Because I'm in the PST time zone (CA, USA), will I have it tomorrow at 6p?


----------



## xara (Jul 29, 2020)

okay now that i’m no longer half asleep, i can think to type something other than “dream suite” LMAO - but anyways, i’m very excited. while the fireworks look amazing and i really like the prospect of custom designed fireworks and the return of the bobbers + redd’s raffle, i am the most excited for luna and dreaming to return. 

visiting dream towns was one of my favourite pastimes in new leaf and i’ve missed being able to do so a lot and with how many design improvements that have been made from new leaf to new horizons, i can imagine that dreaming will be even more fun this time around. granted, i _am_ a bit disappointed that the dream suite won’t be returning in terms of being an actual suite as i had a few design plans in case that was implemented, i’m just glad that the feature is coming back lmao


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 29, 2020)

Glad to see there is a backup option soon in case sometinh happens with their switch. Mostly excited for the Dream feature and the custom fireworks and the return of some held items are pretty cool.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 29, 2020)

JSS said:


> Excited to see "eyebrows" and "dirt path upper left corner" go off in the night sky!



i saw this on twitter 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288152058793799683


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 29, 2020)

someone said you’ll just see “DIYS!” and “Water me!” in the sky 

seems too good to be true for them to add design slots for this update though


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jul 29, 2020)

*DREAM SUITE??!?*_ in the comfort of my own bed?!_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

neoqueenserenity said:


> *DREAM SUITE??!?*_ in the comfort of my own bed?!_


Yes. I love this idea. Beds are useful now. I'mma make a relaxing bedroom.


----------



## Eureka (Jul 29, 2020)

The Wave 2 update video is number 1 on the Youtube trending page! 

Looks like everyone is excited!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Is this one of those releases that'll come out at the same time around the world? Because I'm in the PST time zone (CA, USA), will I have it tomorrow at 6p?



i was wondering this same thing. I couldn’t find anything on the exact time, but it seems like the other updates were all based on japan time, so it seems likely? If anyone has better info, I’d love to know too!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Is this one of those releases that'll come out at the same time around the world? Because I'm in the PST time zone (CA, USA), will I have it tomorrow at 6p?


It'll be released probably 10 am Via Japan time so all over the world it'll be released at the same time just everyone will experience it at different times due to varying time zones. So for example i'll most likely get the update around 8pm CST while you'll get it at 6pm PST time.


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 29, 2020)

I am so excited the fireworks look amazing and you can use custom designs    and I 'm so keen to hang out with friends and have the light up accessories.

I have never looked into the dream suite when I played New Leaf as I only played alone not with friends or with an online community so I never felt the need to make one to give people the dream address to come visit.

Although a question I have is...
Are there Australians on this thread? 
Do we have to wait till the 31st to play this update or can we play the 30th? (Tomorrow) ? 

Cause other games I play I have to wait an extra day to play the DLC cause the game is American.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

I just hope the fireworks music is identical or similar to nl..

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



KittenNoir said:


> I am so excited the fireworks look amazing and you can use custom designs    and I 'm so keen to hang out with friends and have the light up accessories.
> 
> I have never looked into the dream suite when I played New Leaf as I only played alone not with friends or with an online community so I never felt the need to make one to give people the dream address to come visit.
> 
> ...


I would assume you wouldn't have to wait but I'm American so Idk..


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I just hope the fireworks music is identical or similar to nl..
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


See I can't remember if I had to wait the extra day for the Wave 1 update  I'm sure I didn't and I was shocked that I could play it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> See I can't remember if I had to wait the extra day for the Wave 1 update  I'm sure I didn't and I was shocked that I could play it


Aah see I don't know..I hope you don't have to wait an extra day..


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Aah see I don't know..I hope you don't have to wait an extra day..


haha thank you


----------



## CJ8080 (Jul 29, 2020)

Dreams are gonna be so much fun again! One of my favourite pastimes in new leaf was exploring other peoples towns


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 29, 2020)

I haven't read any of the comments yet so apologies if my post is repetitive of what others have said but here is my genuine response: The dreaming sequence aesthetically looks so cool. Very excited. Welcome back Luna! I am 100% holding a fireworks party and inviting people over, I need those glow antenna! Imagine those as a collectable... but thats another story. Haven't read or looked into the backup restoration service but it sounds promising. Thank you ninty!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 29, 2020)

chilly winter fireworks hype

also yay, dream.... well, not sure this can be called a suite anymore, but...


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jul 29, 2020)

I AM SOO EXCITED. AAAAAAAAAAAAA this is ithe update i've been waiting for. No more paying nmts to visit popular towns. finally.


----------



## Ararera (Jul 29, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> I AM SOO EXCITED. AAAAAAAAAAAAA this is ithe update i've been waiting for. No more paying nmts to visit popular towns. finally.


Not to mention the fact that visiting a copy of someone's island is a lot more connection friendly / time friendly than having to use the airport. Score!


----------



## yoohamsta (Jul 29, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> Although a question I have is...
> Are there Australians on this thread?
> Do we have to wait till the 31st to play this update or can we play the 30th? (Tomorrow) ?
> 
> Cause other games I play I have to wait an extra day to play the DLC cause the game is American.


Animal Crossing is Japanese and updates have been at 10am JST so you will be able to play it on the 30th sometime between 9am to 12pm depending on where you are in Australia.


----------



## Bugs (Jul 29, 2020)

YESSSS! I missed the dream suite so much, and I love how they implemented it with beds! That's really smart! I can't wait to check out everybody islands without worrying about connection issues and stuff


----------



## JSS (Jul 29, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> i saw this on twitter
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288152058793799683



Precisely!


----------



## Hydrangea028 (Jul 29, 2020)

Not sure anyone post this, but apparently there will have 2 new clothings available on nook shopping after the update.




And a firework wallpaper as present, though it is not confirmed whether it is animated or not.



Images and info source, from Nintendo Taiwan website.


----------



## chameleoncommunism (Jul 29, 2020)

Personally I'm disappointed Luna doesn't have her own building but that's just because I love new buildings lol. I'm very excited for Dream Suite, I think that that will add a lot of new variety to the game and lots to keep us entertained until the next update. I do think it's important to remember that the Summer Update was one biiiiig update split into two. On its own the Wave 2 update does look a little sparse, but just remember that we got diving, new creatures, a new character, and new furniture/DIYs last month. 

I didn't get to experience the NL fireworks so I'm very excited for those. I can see how it could be disappointing for people who did play all of NL but I literally just played like two months of it, so it's all new for me!

I'm very pleased they are now announcing beforehand when we can expect new updates; I think that's the most sensible move, to prevent players from feeling forgotten about. Very excited for Halloween.

I agree with others that I think October will obviously be spooky-themed, whilst September will likely see the inclusion of farming. Or maybe November instead, if they want to tie it in with Thanksgiving (considering the USA is such a big part of where the games sell). I think Brewster could honestly be anywhere from September to December.

If I would guess, I would say Kapp'n could appear anywhere from September to December too. I think it makes more sense for him to appear in cold months so he can give you a break from the Winter freeze.


----------



## Mokuren (Jul 29, 2020)

Hell yes finally the dream suite is back! Can't wait to visit all the amazing islands ;o; guess I will start playing again now haha


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 29, 2020)

hope they didn't give luna a building cause we will need the room later for other buildings added


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 29, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> hope they didn't give luna a building cause we will need the room later for other buildings added


Well the Roost could go back in the museum like it did in WW I believe.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 29, 2020)

Great now I definitely gotta get my streaming stuff set up and buy it


----------



## niconii (Jul 29, 2020)

Excited for the new content! Especially the fireworks and those headband things.
Also can’t wait for the dream suite feature. Probably not going to upload my island but it’ll ne fun to explore other people’s!


----------



## Aromatisse (Jul 29, 2020)

HEAD BOPPERS AND BUBBLE BLOWERS. 
∩(︶▽︶)∩


----------



## beehumcrossing (Jul 29, 2020)

Hydrangea028 said:


> Not sure anyone post this, but apparently there will have 2 new clothings available on nook shopping after the update.
> View attachment 293578
> And a firework wallpaper as present, though it is not confirmed whether it is animated or not.
> View attachment 293579
> Images and info source, from Nintendo Taiwan website.



AAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sach (Jul 29, 2020)

Balloons! I saw balloons! I've needed a red balloon since launch to complete my IT reference! Hope you can display them like in new leaf....Super excited about being able to explore other people's islands in dreams as well xD


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> hope they didn't give luna a building cause we will need the room later for other buildings added



From what they've shown in the trailer, we can just sleep on any bed. No building needed!


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

Hydrangea028 said:


> Not sure anyone post this, but apparently there will have 2 new clothings available on nook shopping after the update.
> View attachment 293578
> And a firework wallpaper as present, though it is not confirmed whether it is animated or not.
> View attachment 293579
> Images and info source, from Nintendo Taiwan website.


Oh my lord, I can’t believe I didn’t realize that corner in the fireworks screen capture was from it being wallpaper. I thought the fireworks were following the square of your map and it was just a bad angle! This... makes a lot more sense lol


----------



## Venn (Jul 29, 2020)

I wonder if the "Dream Journal" threads are going to make a comeback. I feel pretty sure there will be some going to be some Nook Miles Task for the Dream Suite, so it would probably help getting addresses to visit to complete the tasks.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 29, 2020)

Ansel said:


> I wonder if the "Dream Journal" threads are going to make a comeback. I feel pretty sure there will be some going to be some Nook Miles Task for the Dream Suite, so it would probably help getting addresses to visit to complete the tasks.



I was actually thinking about making one, hah.
Not sure where it would fall in the forum though. Island Journals?
Are we even allowed to post about other peoples islands on here? Mods please help.​


----------



## Venn (Jul 29, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I was actually thinking about making one, hah.
> Not sure where it would fall in the forum though. Island Journals?
> Are we even allowed to post about other peoples islands on here? Mods please help.​



Maybe a Sub-forum in Island Journal? Did a quick research while New Leaf, it seems everyone posted in The Train Station (ACNL Online). So I would say the equivalent for NH would be The Airport (ACNH Online). Then again, my words aren't official, just observations.


----------



## Myrtle Jane (Jul 29, 2020)

What are the odds of being able to get crafting recipes from villagers on other people's islands via Dream Suite? I'm thinking probably not, but I sure hope so. My villagers pretty much only make repeats now.


----------



## Venn (Jul 29, 2020)

Myrtle Jane said:


> What are the odds of being able to get crafting recipes from villagers on other people's islands via Dream Suite? I'm thinking probably not, but I sure hope so. My villagers pretty much only make repeats now.



Would be interesting if Dream Villagers could give DIY, but then again, maybe that's Wendell's role now. Find him and get a DIY!


----------



## berk23 (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm so excited! I can't wait to visit other peoples islands and see how bad mine is lol.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jul 29, 2020)

I wonder if we can use other player's beds in their houses or if it has to be in your own house.. cuz I think it would be awesome to create my own dream suite house ^_^


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Hydrangea028 said:


> Not sure anyone post this, but apparently there will have 2 new clothings available on nook shopping after the update.
> View attachment 293578
> And a firework wallpaper as present, though it is not confirmed whether it is animated or not.
> View attachment 293579
> Images and info source, from Nintendo Taiwan website.


Oh wow that's amazing. That's a great bonus.


----------



## JSS (Jul 29, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> someone said you’ll just see “DIYS!” and “Water me!” in the sky
> 
> seems too good to be true for them to add design slots for this update though



I just saw this post and "water me!" sounds hilarious


----------



## Pikabun (Jul 29, 2020)

Really exciting for dreaming and fireworks!!!


----------



## Peachtree53 (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm sooo excited to see others towns with easier access. So much inspiration!!
Super stoked about the fireworks too! I remember fireworks in NL a little bit, but I played CF yesterday and was surprised to see that fireworks have actually been in these games for awhile lol
And the party favors! Head bobbers, wands, balloons! Theyre all back! 
Now I can only hope that they bring back MY favorite item...

The Squeaky Hammer...


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 29, 2020)

Honestly, I was hoping the Summer wave 2 update would add swimming pools to the island designer tool. Like...instead of just digging water with dirt edges/banks, you could dig water and have brick/concrete/tile work for a nice flat edge. Thus, doing so along a river would create a man-made river, and doing so in a design would create a pool in that design. I guess there's still hope they could add this...but, it would have fit the summer motif best.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 29, 2020)

WOW!
Dreaming seems so fun! I'm also exited for the fireworks!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Peachtree53 said:


> I'm sooo excited to see others towns with easier access. So much inspiration!!
> Super stoked about the fireworks too! I remember fireworks in NL a little bit, but I played CF yesterday and was surprised to see that fireworks have actually been in these games for awhile lol
> And the party favors! Head bobbers, wands, balloons! Theyre all back!
> Now I can only hope that they bring back MY favorite item...
> ...


 They better have added that hammer. Love that useless thing


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 29, 2020)

JSS said:


> I just saw this post and "water me!" sounds hilarious



and it's just funny because i've visited islands with those "water me" "free DIY's" signs, like it shouldn't be so funny but it is because it's a little inside joke that only ac players would get


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 29, 2020)

THEY MUST ADD BREWSTER
I DEMAND IT


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

So when it's 10 am Japan time we can download the update regardless of the time of America?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So when it's 10 am Japan time we can download the update regardless of the time of America?


idk
I think it launches at 12:00 EST for me


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

I mean for me it would release around 2 cst if we're going by Japan time.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 29, 2020)

Uh
MAYBE IF I SET MY SWITCH TO JAPAN TIME
IT WILL IMMEDIATLY GIVE ME THE UPDATE

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

it didnt work


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> Uh
> MAYBE IF I SET MY SWITCH TO JAPAN TIME
> IT WILL IMMEDIATLY GIVE ME THE UPDATE
> 
> ...


Aww cute attempt though.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 29, 2020)

It should launch tomorrow....
FIREWORKS
AND GLOW THINGS
Y E S


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 29, 2020)

I’m sooooo excited for the update... think of the memes I’ll be able to launch into the sky


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 29, 2020)

wanderlust// said:


> I’m sooooo excited for the update... think of the memes I’ll be able to launch into the sky


which ones?


----------



## Sinistrum (Jul 29, 2020)

I am grateful that Nintendo brought this Update.

Still, I had a tiny hope that fireworks could be on Saturdays instead of Sundays, though since K.K. has to stay on the plaza, no matter whether it rains or not (poor dog - no pun intended) and in the most recent instalments it has been Sundays, it was to be expected.

Since I do not have online access, I cannot profit from the dreaming part, but this is my personal choice.


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 29, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> which ones?


hmm
that is a tough question actually
not sure lol


----------



## Neechan (Jul 29, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Heh, wondering if Tortimer Island will be introduced in the winter time as an actual vacation trip to escape the cold.
> 
> All cool additions.
> 
> However I think you need NSO for Dream Suite to work.


That’s what I’m thinking is going to happen, It wouldn’t make sense for tortimer (or Kapp’n) to come to introduced a summer only tropical island, when you currently are on an island In the midst of summer.

I’m going off when nl released in Japan (November 8th of 2012), I’m sure that’s what will happen...but I wouldn’t hold my breath, but it be a nice surprise.


----------



## Eureka (Jul 29, 2020)

I hope we can use the dream suite in a bed that is outside!

My imagination is running wild with ideas for an area outdoors dedicated to it


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 29, 2020)

what do they mean by backups?


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 29, 2020)

I remember that the last update (the diving one) somehow went live before Nooks was even closed the night before. I specifically remember this, because I booted up the game at like 9:30...and I still had time to go to Nook's and buy a wetsuit to use. So...with that in mind...surely it's possible that this update could release tonight as well.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> I remember that the last update (the diving one) somehow went live before Nooks was even closed the night before. I specifically remember this, because I booted up the game at like 9:30...and I still had time to go to Nook's and buy a wetsuit to use. So...with that in mind...surely it's possible that this update could release tonight as well.


So the update might release even earlier than usual due to the time difference? So would the update drop late tonight because it's techically tomorrow in Japan? Because I remember getting the diving update july 2nd when it was set for july 3rd

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



Megannn_ said:


> what do they mean by backups?


Simply put you can now back up your island.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> So when it's 10 am Japan time we can download the update regardless of the time of America?




Based on the last update yes. 10 am japan time on 7/30 will be 6pm 7/29 in California, so I expect the update will be released at that time for me.


----------



## peppy villager (Jul 29, 2020)

I have nothing to add other than high pitched screaming noises


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 29, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Based on the last update yes. 10 am japan time on 7/30 will be 6pm 7/29 in California, so I expect the update will be released at that time for me.



Yup...that would also explain why I remember the last update going live in time to buy a wetsuit at Nooks (because it would have gone up at 9pm in New Jersey, which is where I am). So...unless they changed something about this update, we should be looking at exactly that.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Coool! So 8pm tonight baby I get that sweet update!!!


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 29, 2020)

Megannn_ said:


> what do they mean by backups?



They will create a backup of your save data.

So say it gets corrupted and you lose all your data, so everything you've done since, your villagers, your island. Everything.

Instead of starting over, they can re-input your save data from the back up, back into your game so nothing is lost.

You'll need NSO though and currently it can only be successfully backed-up to one switch, it can't be transferred to another switch atm.


----------



## th8827 (Jul 29, 2020)

I hope that the Bubble Wand and Sparklers are unlimited use.

If they have limited uses, I will just never use them...


----------



## John Wick (Jul 29, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> They will create a backup of your save data.
> 
> So say it gets corrupted and you lose all your data, so everything you've done since, your villagers, your island. Everything.
> 
> ...


It's meant to be if your switch breaks too, and you get another one.

Wasn't that the point?

Can't restore data on a broken one.

I read what you need to go through (at the animalcrossingworld site above) to even get this so called backup, and it's nightmarish.


----------



## Neechan (Jul 29, 2020)

th8827 said:


> I hope that the Bubble Wand and Sparklers are unlimited use.
> 
> If they have limited uses, I will just never use them...


I recall the bubble wanted being unlimited, but sparklers were a one time use


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

John Wick said:


> It's meant to be if your switch breaks too, and you get another one.
> 
> Wasn't that the point?
> 
> ...



It states that it is indeed for restoring the island to a new or repaired system if the original one breaks. So it sounds like they do have the ability to put it on a new system? It's just that we can't do it on our own.

My personal experience with the Nintendo customer service has been absolutely outstanding, but I'm well aware that they may not be equally fast & friendly all over the globe. 

It still sounds like that's going to suck, having to contact support for this. I guess we'll have to wait for reports of people actually using this to see how difficult it is to get this done.

Honestly I think the chance of a save corruption is higher than my switch breaking... I wonder if they'd fix it for that too, because I didn't see that mentioned anywhere.


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jul 29, 2020)

i’m guessing that all of you guys got the server maintenance notification...


it’s happening.


ITS HAPPENING AHHH


----------



## Dim (Jul 29, 2020)

Reusing this gif once more to display my excitement


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 29, 2020)

Server maintenance at 5:50 pm PST!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

wanderlust// said:


> Server maintenance at 5:50 pm PST!


OH I FORGOT ABOUT THAT AAAAAAHH


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> OH I FORGOT ABOUT THAT AAAAAAHH


literally same I gasped and started screeching when I got the notif as I was trading w/ someone


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

wanderlust// said:


> literally same I gasped and started screeching when I got the notif as I was trading w/ someone


Oh I hope it doesn't last too long TBT is my second home


----------



## DragonLatios (Jul 29, 2020)

Dose anyone know how big the update is?


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> Dose anyone know how big the update is?



Not yet I think, the software update itself isn't available yet. It should be, soon


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh I hope it doesn't last too long TBT is my second home


oml lolz I was talking about server maintenance on animal crossing for the update


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

wanderlust// said:


> oml lolz I was talking about server maintenance on animal crossing for the update


O h you scared m e a a h


----------



## Duckling (Jul 29, 2020)

So excited for the update! Especially for the bubble wand and the dream suite lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm excited some of us get it double early.


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 29, 2020)

It’s tempting to time travel right after the update drops just to get my hands on balloons.

_I’m strangely excited for balloons._


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> O h you scared m e a a h


hehe sorry


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> It’s tempting to time travel right after the update drops just to get my hands on balloons.
> 
> _I’m strangely excited for balloons._


I am gonna time travel what the-

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



wanderlust// said:


> hehe sorry


It's fiiine


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Less than 11 minutes


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

AAAAAH IS IT 8 o clock yeeettt??!!


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Less than 11 minutes


This is like waiting for the ball to drop!

Can someone remind me how to force update the game on Switch after it’s ready? I remember from last update that there was a whole process to making it update even when it said it was already up to date


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I am gonna time travel what the-



I’m too strict about messing up my Nook Mile achievement more than I already have. Do send a postcard from the future informing us of whether or not bunny balloons make a return too.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> This is like waiting for the ball to drop!
> 
> Can someone remind me how to force update the game on Switch after it’s ready? I remember from last update that there was a whole process to making it update even when it said it was already up to date


Home screen, make sure game is closed, then hit "+" while over the game.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I’m too strict about messing up my Nook Mile achievement more than I already have. Do send a postcard from the future informing us of whether or not bunny balloons make a return too.


I got you. I'll make sure to get a good post card and send bunny balloon if they got them


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

It keeps telling me I have the latest version and I keep telling it to check again

_how about now, game?? game please  _


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

Like always, you’ll know the game is updated when twelve people in a row post that it’s ready. No need to refresh anything but this forum


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Drop dat update n  o w


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Like always, you’ll know the game is updated when twelve people in a row post that it’s ready. No need to refresh anything but this forum



Yes but what if I intend to be one of those 12 people? ;D


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Why am I more hyped for this update than the last one?? I love diving but *head boppers. Star bopper for Milky Star Lucky Star of Saboria*


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 29, 2020)

It’s happening!!!


----------



## Duckling (Jul 29, 2020)

Please updateeee


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Not for me


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 29, 2020)

FHDKSKSK CMONNN DROP THE UPDATEE


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jul 29, 2020)

it’s real! it’s working!


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Yup it's going!


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 29, 2020)

Not for me


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Still waiting


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

ITS 8PM HOLD UP TIME TO UPDATE WHOOP


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 29, 2020)

L E T S  G O.

I cleared my plans for the night just for this update ok?


----------



## pinkfawn (Jul 29, 2020)

I had to restart my switch before the update decided to download :>


----------



## Duckling (Jul 29, 2020)

It still says “you are using the latest version of this software”


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 29, 2020)

WHERE"S MY GOTDAMN UPDATE NINTENDY


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

wanderlust// said:


> Not for me



Keep trying! 
Mine is updated now (EU)


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 29, 2020)

I reset my switch and apparently I’m still using the latest version ;-;


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 29, 2020)

Keep spamming software update. It should take in a minute or two.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

PST here, restarted, game updating. Here we go!


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 29, 2020)

DOWNLOADING


----------



## Duckling (Jul 29, 2020)

Kept spamming and it finally decided to download aaaaaa


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 29, 2020)

OOOP HERE IT COEMS


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

Downloading now. Remember to X out the game and hit + over the game on home screen to force update


----------



## Eureka (Jul 29, 2020)

Downloading!


----------



## DragonLatios (Jul 29, 2020)

how big is it?


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> how big is it?


Not sure, but it’s def taking a minute to download


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> how big is it?


That seems kind of personal, no?


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> That seems kind of personal, no?


i-


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> how big is it?



Not that big I think


Also, we cannot dream outside. Awww


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

Wonder if we can dream in our villagers’ beds?


----------



## DragonLatios (Jul 29, 2020)

What the hell man? I am on a data Cap and i need to know.


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> What the hell man? I am on a data Cap and i need to know.



It didn't give us a number so all we have is the time it took to download.

The game is updated but the servers are still down


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

New backups status update on the opening screen


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Save data backup option is available through the setting menu on the game title screen.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

Fireworks wall paper is mail gift from Nintendo


----------



## Corrie (Jul 29, 2020)

I tried to connect to the internet to send an item to my friend and it stopped me to update. Woohoo!! Downloading as I speak!


----------



## yoohamsta (Jul 29, 2020)

Strange that it didn't auto update, had to press + to force update. It just finished downloading ahh so excited!


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 29, 2020)

Can’t wear wand outfit while dreaming.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Spoiler: Spoiler



Fireworks wall is a free gift from Nintendo!


----------



## KayDee (Jul 29, 2020)

Tried to access the dream suite and it is saying under maintenance when it tried to download dreams.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> That seems kind of personal, no?


B r u h I-

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



tajikey said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Fireworks wall is a free gift from Nintendo!


Is it animated


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> B r u h I-
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Downloaded the update. I'mma time travel now


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

Same as everyone else, the server is down for me for the visiting other dreams option.

You go into dream islands empty handed. You can bring back custom designs from the island.


----------



## Duckling (Jul 29, 2020)

Anyone time traveling to Sunday?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Nope


*WE HAVE BEEN FORSAKEN*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



bubblebabies said:


> Anyone time traveling to Sunday?


m e yeye


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *WE HAVE BEEN FORSAKEN*


Total missed opportunity. I feel the same about the wallpaper from the Bug Off.


----------



## JSS (Jul 29, 2020)

Can't play until tomorrow but am hoping for some juicy datamined info


----------



## craftyshack (Jul 29, 2020)

Spoiler: spoiler!



Check your mail!! After you meet Luna!! You get a really cool something


----------



## sunchild (Jul 29, 2020)

looks like they snuck a quality of life update in there!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288644476114817024


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

craftyshack said:


> Spoiler: spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Check your mail!! After you meet Luna!! You get a really cool something


 Oooooh. I'mma check.


----------



## Eureka (Jul 29, 2020)

There is a new camera feature! You can turn off the guide now.

Oh, someone else just posted about it


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

craftyshack said:


> Spoiler: spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Check your mail!! After you meet Luna!! You get a really cool something


You get that beforehand, unless there’s something else she sends


----------



## craftyshack (Jul 29, 2020)

Oo I see! I didn't check beforehand!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

sunchild said:


> looks like the snuck a quality of life update in there!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288644476114817024


O h m y gosh I can record my babies n o w y e s


----------



## rosabelle (Jul 29, 2020)

Finally updated! First thing I did is do island backups lol


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> You get that beforehand, unless there’s something else she sends


I think they meant that Luna sent the letter for the thing that's in the mailbox with the intention that the thing attached to the letter Luna sent be used to access the service provided by Luna.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 29, 2020)

craftyshack said:


> Spoiler: spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Check your mail!! After you meet Luna!! You get a really cool something


It’s sooo pretty!


----------



## FishHead (Jul 29, 2020)

There's a hand held pennant available in the NM exchange section.


----------



## Eureka (Jul 29, 2020)

Mick said:


> Also, we cannot dream outside. Awww



Rip my hopes and dreams


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

FishHead said:


> There's a hand held pennant available in the NM exchange section.


Now I'm intrigued


----------



## FishHead (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Now I'm intrigued


I think it's the same one timmy and tommy were holding.


----------



## maria110 (Jul 29, 2020)

Does anyone know how long these server updates take?


----------



## matt2019 (Jul 29, 2020)

Can we TT to Sunday for fireworks show or is it time locked?


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

FishHead said:


> I think it's the same one timmy and tommy were holding.


Mine was red...I ordered it.


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 29, 2020)

sunchild said:


> looks like the snuck a quality of life update in there!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288644476114817024



A QoL improvement? In my New Horizons? 

Jokes aside, I’m very happy they implemented that.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Mine was red...I ordered it.


Mine too


----------



## FishHead (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Mine was red...I ordered it.


Mine was the same color.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Finally spent my nms that pennant was cute okie 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



matt2019 said:


> Can we TT to Sunday for fireworks show or is it time locked?


You can tt


----------



## DragonLatios (Jul 29, 2020)

Any idea how the back up work?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



craftyshack said:


> Spoiler: spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Check your mail!! After you meet Luna!! You get a really cool something


like what?


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Still can't craft multiple items at once, still can't buy more than one clothing type at a time.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 29, 2020)

Spoiler



So I didn't even meet Luna and I got a mail from her giving me Luna's Bed! It's actually really pretty!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Aaah Luna's item isn't cute to me then I remembered it's reference.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> Any idea how the back up work?


You’re prompted when you lay down and visit Luna. It appears that you can back up your island an unlimited amount of times


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Still can't craft multiple items at once, still can't buy more than one clothing type at a time.



shhh it'll be okay


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2020)

so I'm guessing the update dropped? if so I'm gonna get on my game and check it out :3


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Milky star said:


> shhh it'll be okay


I'm not complaining, just trying to find unspoken QoL changes.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

Maintenance over. Game on!


----------



## Eureka (Jul 29, 2020)

The fireworks look AMAZING and they went above and beyond... 

When you are inside your house you see the glow and colors through windows and you hear the pops!


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Maintenance is over, but Luna is having a hard time connecting to the Internet to get my dream address.


----------



## Amilee (Jul 29, 2020)

omg you can now search by design name or by designer and you can favorite designer *-*


----------



## maria110 (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Still can't craft multiple items at once, still can't buy more than one clothing type at a time.


Ugh.  Those seem like they would be easy to fix.


----------



## Aronthaer (Jul 29, 2020)

There is no longer a random option for dreaming- you need the dream address of the town you want to visit. extremely disappointing.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Aronthaer said:


> There is no longer a random option for dreaming- you need the dream address of the town you want to visit. extremely disappointing.


Were you able to get your dream address?


----------



## Aronthaer (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Were you able to get your dream address?



Didn't try to post, my island is nowhere near ready after 500 hours -_-


----------



## Eureka (Jul 29, 2020)

Amilee said:


> omg you can now search by design name or by designer and you can favorite designer *-*



Really?! That is fantastic!


----------



## Rosch (Jul 29, 2020)

OMIGOSH! You can finally remove the HUD for the camera!
Also waiting for Aika Village 2.


----------



## Amilee (Jul 29, 2020)

datamining stuff:



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288653248275132416


----------



## LCookie (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosch said:


> OMIGOSH! You can finally remove the HUD for the camera!
> Also waiting for Aika Village 2.


We can! Nintendo listened!


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

New villager dialogue!


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

I have a dream address!! 

It's DA-7623-4042-1340. Not sure if anyone wants to visit my half-finished island but there you go


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 29, 2020)

Amilee said:


> datamining stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His datamines have been correct so far. Seem like the first two are getting very close to being ready. That's really exciting!!


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

Can anyone confirm if you can save your island (ie share dream) multiple times?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 29, 2020)

awh I wish we had a random island visit option :[ I don't want to have to keep inputting a code just to explore an island


----------



## Thebigkahuna (Jul 29, 2020)

My dream address if anyone would like to visit;
DA-1679-6663-2997
If you visit, the highlight of my town is the boardwalk in the back. Check out my boardwalk shops including the haunted house in the east side of the boardwalk.


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Can anyone confirm if you can save your island (ie share dream) multiple times?



You can upload your island once a day.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 29, 2020)

All of that datamined stuff sounds great if true.


----------



## Myrtle Jane (Jul 29, 2020)

Has anyone dreamed yet? Can you get DIYs from villagers on other people's islands?


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

Myrtle Jane said:


> Has anyone dreamed yet? Can you get DIYs from villagers on other people's islands?


not sure about DIYs but Nooks, Ables, and Resident Services are closed

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020

OMG the animation of your character when they wake up


----------



## Amilee (Jul 29, 2020)

is this real? it is!


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> You can upload your island once a day.


Does the dream address stay the same?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Amilee said:


> omg you can now search by design name or by designer and you can favorite designer *-*


THANK GOODNESS!!! I was just wishing for that feature!!


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Does the dream address stay the same?



Can't 100% confirm that because I don't time travel, but if it's like NL... yup, it should be your permanent address.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 29, 2020)

Amilee said:


>



May I ask how did you obtain this?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosch said:


> OMIGOSH! You can finally remove the HUD for the camera!
> Also waiting for Aika Village 2.


Waiting for Aika 2 too!!


----------



## Amilee (Jul 29, 2020)

Rosch said:


> May I ask how did you obtain this?


apperently you have to hit a rock and get a gold nugget from there and then your character will think about this diy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> New villager dialogue!


Mmm yes


----------



## Rosch (Jul 29, 2020)

Amilee said:


> apperently you have to hit a rock and get a gold nugget from there and then your character will think about this diy


Thanks. I just hit all 6 rocks and never got any gold ore. Already having a bad luck. XD


----------



## Duckling (Jul 29, 2020)

Wait NMV HA


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 29, 2020)

Are their Nook Miles achievements for visiting dream islands?


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Jul 29, 2020)

You can trip and fall again. 
(Might mean luck+Katrina will return??)


----------



## Duckling (Jul 29, 2020)

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> You can trip and fall again.
> (Might mean luck+Katrina will return??)



How do you trip?


----------



## 35240 (Jul 29, 2020)

bubblebabies said:


> How do you trip?


By running. It seems unfair though.. At least for me, I hope they reverse it or only make tripping exclusive for bad luck items.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Are their Nook Miles achievements for visiting dream islands?


Nope


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Jul 29, 2020)

35240 said:


> By running. It seems unfair though.. At least for me, I hope they reverse it or only make tripping exclusive for bad luck items.


I think it's funny LOL. But I assume like the previous games it's tied to luck?
I hope so, at least. I miss Katrina.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> You can trip and fall again.
> (Might mean luck+Katrina will return??)


Oh yes my favorite thing to do around Halloween.


----------



## Ganucci (Jul 29, 2020)

Did they move where the Nook Phone menu appears on screen?


----------



## ViolinShapedObject (Jul 29, 2020)

Spoiler: when you wake up from a nap and have no idea how long you slept, what day it is, or who you are


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 29, 2020)

Minor but appreciated thing: Swimming feels faster now! (At least to me...can anyone else confirm?)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

ViolinShapedObject said:


> Spoiler: when you wake up from a nap and have no idea how long you slept, what day it is, or who you are
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293842


I love this-


----------



## Ganucci (Jul 29, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Minor but appreciated thing: Swimming feels faster now! (At least to me...can anyone else confirm?)



I just tried and I didn’t really notice a difference. If it is faster then it’s gotta be only a smidge.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 29, 2020)

That datamining info is so exciting!!


----------



## Rosch (Jul 30, 2020)

I just found a randomly buried 1,000 bells on the ground. I'm not sure if this happened in older games, but I'm guessing this is tied to luck?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I just found a randomly buried 1,000 bells on the ground. I'm not sure if this happened in older games, but I'm guessing this is tied to luck?


Was the ground glowing?


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 30, 2020)

No. I absolutely hate the dream suit because the ant eater lady is absolutely creepy and the story goes she can take our hopes and dreams in our sleep. This triggered my past trauma wound and made me completely break down in tears.  It is so wierd for a childrens game i just dont understand why they did this..and i just wanna turn it off !! I just wanna be able to go lay in my bed and sleep and not have to have this weird ant eated thing come creeping !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No no no please just no.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 30, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Was the ground glowing?


Nope. I thought it was just another fossil, but I remembered that I had all my fossils buried along the coastline. I found it near my museum. It wasn't there before I turned my game off earlier because I had to eat lunch.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Nope. I thought it was just another fossil, but I remembered that I had all my fossils buried along the coastline. I found it near my museum. It wasn't there before I turned my game off earlier because I had to eat lunch.


That is some serious good luck!!


----------

